# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  «Հարսնաքարի» դեպքերի մասին

## Հայկօ

Կարծում եմ՝ արժի «Հարսնաքարում» կատարված սպանության ու դրան հաջորդող ալիքի մասին ողջ լրահոսն ու քննարկումները կենտրոնացնել մի տեղ: Շարունակե՞նք խոսել էստեղ:

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Rammstein (03.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012), Գալաթեա (02.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր, ՀՀԿ խմբակցության անդամ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին /հանրությանն առավել հայտնի է Նեմեց Ռուբո մականվամբ/ պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրի մի խումբ աշխատակիցների և թիկնազորի անդամների դաժան ծեծից մահացած զինվորական բժիշկ, ՀՀ Զինված ուժերի սպա, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանի հուղարկավորությունը տեղի կունենա հուլիսի 2-ին ժամը 14:00-ին` Դրոյի 83 հասցեից:
> 
> 
> Սգո թափորը հարգանքի տուրք կմատուցի անպատժելիության արատավոր մշակույթին զոհ գնացած հայ սպային` ուղեկցելով նրան մինչև Զեյթունի գերեզմանատուն, իսկ հուղարկավորությունից հետո Դավիթ Անհաղթ-Կոմիտաս-Բաղրամյան-Մաշտոց-Ամիրյան-Հանրապետության հրապարակ երթուղով կշարժվի դեպի ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազություն:
> 
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներս, ովքեր մտահոգված են տարիներ շարունակ անպատիժ մնացած, հանրությանը բազմիցս ահաբեկած և այս արատավոր համակարգի հետ սերտաճած հանցագործ օլիգարխներին օրենքի իշխանությանը ենթարկելու ու օրենքի ամբողջ ուժով արդարությունը վերականգնելու համար, այլևս չենք հանդուրժելու այդ հանցագործներին հովանավորող պետական իշխանության անգործությունը: Մենք ինքնակազմակերպվելով անհաղթահարելի ուժ ենք դառնալու և մեր հետևողական գործողություններով քայլ առ քայլ հասնելու ենք օրենքի գործադրմանը, հանցավոր համակարգին սերտաճած Նեմեցին և նրա բուծած ստահակներին օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ պատասխանատվության ենթարկմանը, ինչպես նաև նրա բարոյական ու ֆինանսական սնանկացմանը:
> 
> 
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Rammstein (03.07.2012), Գալաթեա (02.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

0:50-0:55. «Պիտի պատժեմ: Ծեծեմ»

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Rammstein (02.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Նեմեցի «դրախտը»*

Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը լրատվամիջոցներից մեկին հայտնել է, որ Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան կապակցությամբ ինքը շատ ծանր ապրումների մեջ է: Շատերը թերահավատ են վերաբերում դրան: Իսկապես, ինչպես հավատալ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի ապրումների ծանրությանը, երբ նա Սերժ Սարգսյանին է ուղեկցում Ֆուտբոլի Եվրոպայի առաջնության եզրափակիչ խաղը դիտելու: Կարող էր չէ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը Սարգսյանին ասել, որ բավական ծանր հոգեվիճակում է եւ գերադասում է չմեկնել նրա հետ Կիեւ:

Կամ, օրինակ, կարող էր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը գոնե մի քանի օր դադարեցնել իր Հարսնաքարի աշխատանքը, որտեղ իր թիկնազորը մարդ էր ծեծել ու սպանել՝ ծանր ապրումներ պատճառելով շեֆին: Բայց Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հարսնաքարը չդադարեցրեց աշխատանքը, ավելին՝ երբ հիվանդանոցում մահանում էր Վահե Ավետյանը, ծանր ապրումներով Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի Հարսնաքարում բավական թեթեւ մթնոլորտում հրավառություն էր:

Բայց, Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի վիճակը ներկայում իսկապես ծանր է, պարզապես այդ ծանրությունն ունի ավելի շատ այլ պատճառներ, կամ այլ ներքին բովանդակություն:

Բանն այն է, որ Հայրապետյանը վերջին շրջանի ամենահաջողակ օլիգարխներից էր: Նա մտերիմ է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ, նրան փոխանցվեց Սուքիասյաններից խլված բիզնեսի մի մասը, Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանն անարգել հայհոյում էր, սպառնում էր ում պատահի, իսկ այդ ամենն էլ հանրայնորեն լեգիտիմանում էր Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականի հաջողություններով, որոնք տեղի էին ունենում Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայում Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի ղեկավարության ֆոնին:

Բայց, Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի “դրախտը” հանկարծ քանդվեց՝ թիկնապահների “անզգուշության” պատճառով: Նրանք սովորաբար միայն ծեծում էին, իսկ այժմ ահա սպանել են, ու հակառակի պես էլ սպանվածը ոչ թե շարքային քաղաքացի է, այլ բանակի սպա: Ավելին, Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը ոչ միայն ստիպված է արդեն դիմագրավել հասարակական ահռելի գրոհին, այլ նաեւ գոնե մասամբ, գոնե ժամանակավորապես “հանձնել” թիկնապահներին: Իսկ դա բավական մեծ հարված է հայաստանցի օլիգարխի համար, որովհետեւ այդ համակարգում ահռելի նշանակություն ունեցող խորհրդանիշներից մեկն էլ այն է, թե շեֆը որքանով է կարողանում տեր կանգնել իր թիկնապահներին, ապահովել նրանց անպատժելիությունը: Իսկ համակարգում Հայրապետյանը հաստատ “չուզողներ” կունենա:

Իսկապես ծանր է նրա վիճակը, ու հավանաբար հենց այդ ծանր վիճակից մի փոքր թեթեւանալու համար է, որ նա գնացել է Եվրո 2012-ի եզրափակիչ նայելու, որ երեւի մի քիչ ցրվի: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, այստեղ էլ ինչ որ ուշագրավ բան կա: Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը թերեւս ֆուտբոլի մեջ է տեսնում այդ ամենի հանգուցալուծումը, որ սկսվի ընտրական մրցաշարը, ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաղթանակները հերթական անգամ բարենպաստ ֆոն ապահովեն նաեւ իր համար, որպես ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ:

Եվ այստեղ էլ իրավիճակը ծանրանում է հասարակության համար, որովհետեւ առաջանում է Հայրապետյանն ու հայկական ֆուտբոլը միմյանցից զատելու խնդիրը, որովհետեւ հանրության գլխավոր խնդիրը ներկայում այն է, որ Հայրապետյանը երբեք, երբեք չկարողանա վերականգնել իր “կորուսյալ դրախտը” եւ այն որոնի Հայաստանից դուրս:

Իսկ որ հայկական ֆուտբոլը նա օգտագործելու է որպես վերականգնողական միջոց, երեւի թե անկասկած է: Հետեւաբար խնդիր կա մի կողմից շարունակել երկրպագել Հայաստանի հավաքականին, աջակցել ֆուտբոլիստներին եւ օգնել նրանց հասնել հաջողության, մյուս կողմից այդ ամենը զատել Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանից եւ թույլ չտալ, որ նա վերստին լեգիտիմանա հայկական ֆուտբոլի շնորհիվ:

ԵՂԻՇԵ ՄԵԾԱՐԵՆՑ

Աղբյուր

----------

Malxas (02.07.2012), Milli (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Ripsim (02.07.2012), Արէա (02.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ձերբակալվել է «Հարսնաքարը» պայթեցնել փորձողը*

Նախօրեին զինամթերքով և պայթեցնելու սպառնալիքով ՀՀԿ պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորան մուտք գործած Պաշտպանության նախարարության մայրաքաղաքային գնդի հրամանատարի տեղակալ , փոխգնդապետ Վարդան Սամվելյանը ձերբակալվել է։

Այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ՊՆ քննչական բաժնի հասարակայնության հետ կապերի ավագ սպա Մերի Սարգսյանը նշեց, որ հարուցվել է քրգործ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 235 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի հատկանիշներով, այն է՝ ապօրինի կերպով զենք , ռազմամթերք, պայթուցիկ նյութեր կամ սարքեր ձեռք բերելը, իրացնել, պահելը, փոխադրելը կամ կրելը:

«Վարդան Սամվելյանը ձերբակալվել է նույն հոդվածի՝ ՀՀ Քրօր-ի 235 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի հատկանիշներով հանցանք կատարելու կասկածանքով: Նա տեղափոխվել է ՊՆ Ռազմական ոստիկանության կայազորային կարգապահական մեկուսարան»,-ասաց Մերի Սարգսյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ «Հարսնաքար» համալիրում հունիսի 17-ին դաժան ծեծի ենթարկված ՊՆ կենտրոնական կայազորի ռազմական հոսպիտալի քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջ բաժանմունքի պետ, բուժծառայության մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը 12 օր անգիտակից վիճակում գտնվելուց հետո մահացավ հունիսի 29-ին։

Իսկ հունիսի 30-ին «Հարսնաքարի» մոտ տեղի ունեցավ մոմավառություն մոմավառություն՝ ի հիշատակ Վահե Ավետյանի:


*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ հոդված ա:


*Ո՞վ է գրելու փոխգնդապետին*

Հայտնի է դարձել, որ Հայաստանի զինված ուժերի փոխգնդապետ, 39-ամյա Վարդան Սամվելյանը հուլիսի 1-ի գիշերը ժամը 2-ի սահմանում պայթուցիկներով զինված մուտք է գործել Հարսնաքար ռեստորանային համալիր եւ սպառնացել, որ կպայթեցնի այն: Ռեստորանի տնօրինությունը ոստիկանություն է կանչել, որն էլ ժամանելով եւ երեք ժամ բանակցելով երիտասարդի հետ, կարողացել է վնասազերծել նրան եւ տանել ոստիկանության բաժին: Այդ ամենը tert.am-ին հայտնել է Գագիկ Շամշյանը:

Ինչպես հայտնի է, Հարսնաքար ռեստորանում մի քանի օր առաջ դաժանորեն ծեծի էր ենթարկվել զինված ուժերի մեկ այլ սպա՝ մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը, ով օրեր շարունակ մնալով կոմայի մեջ, հունիսի 29-ի երեկոյան մահացավ: Իսկ հունիսի 30-ի երեկոյան, քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստները, քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչները եւ պարզապես անհատ քաղաքացիներ մոմավառության ակցիա էին կազմակերպել Հարսնաքար ռեստորանի մոտ, ուր մահացու ծեծվել էր Վահե Ավետյանը:

Միեւնույն ժամանակ, Հարսնաքարում հարսանիք է եղել: Ընդ որում, Վահե Ավետյանի դաժան ծեծից հետո, երբ նա մահամերձ պառկած էր հիվանդանոցում, այդ ռեստորանում հարսանիքների եւ խնջույքների պակաս չի էլ զգացվել, իսկ Ավետյանի մահվան երեկոյան Հարսնաքարում նույնիսկ հրավառություն էր:

Պաշտպանության նախարարությունն էլ Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան առիթով իր հայտարարությունն է տարածել, որտեղ իր վրդովմունքը հայտնելով տեղի ունեցածի մասին, հայտարարում է նաեւ, թե ուշադիր հետեւելու է դեպքի բացահայտման գործին: Իսկ դեպքի առիթով 6, թե 7 մարդ է ձերբակալվել, այն դեպքում, երբ տուժածներից մեկը՝ բարեբախտաբար ողջ մնացած Արտակ Բայադյանը՝ Վահեի ընկերն ու գործընկերը, հայտարարել է, որ իրենց ծեծել էին 10-15 հոգով:

Ահա այդ ամբողջ շղթայի ներքո տեղի է ունենում Վարդան Սամվելյանի քայլը, երբ նա մտնում է ու սպառնում պայթեցնել Հարսնաքարը:

*Հետաքրքիր է, քաղաքական որ ուժն է մուծելու նրա ազատ արձակման գրավը: Երբ ինչ որ երիտասարդ դաշնակցականներ պայթեցրին DIY ակումբը, ՀՅԴ պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանը հայտարարեց, թե նրանք գործել են “ազգային եւ հասարակական գաղափարաբանության” համատեքստում:*

*Հետաքրքիր է, օրինակ, ըստ Դաշնակցության, ինչ համատեքստում է գործել Վարդան Սամվելյանը: Որն է ազգայինի ու հասարակականի ամենամեծ սպառնալիքը՝ ակումբը, որտեղ կարող են հավաքվել նաեւ միասեռականներ, թե ռեստորանը, որտեղ կարող են ծեծելով մարդ սպանել սեփականատեր-օլիգարխի թիկնապահները:*

Քաղաքական ուժերը որեւէ կերպ կարձագանքե՞ն արդյոք փոխգնդաապետի դեպքին: Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարձագանքեն:

Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես է իրեն պահելու նաեւ պաշտպանության նախարարությունը:

Օրերս, նախարար Սեյրան Օհանյանը հայտարարել էր, թե ադրբեջանական յուրաքանչյուր սադրանք ստանում է խիստ հակահարված:

Արդյոք ՊՆ-ն Վարդան Սամվելյանի արարքը կգնահատի հենց հակահարվածի համատեքստում, պարզապես ոչ թե արտաքին, այլ ներքին թշնամու “սադրանքին” տրված հակահարված, առավել եւս, որ այդ 'ներքին թշնամին” պետությանն ու հասարակությանը թերեւս պակաս սպառնալիքներ չի ներկայացնում, որքան արտաքինը:

Արդյոք արարքն այդ կերպ կգնահատի նաեւ Հայաստանի ոստիկանությունը, եւ իշխանությունն ընդհանրապես, մտածելով, որ “հակահարվածի” հաջորդ փորձի հեղինակը գուցե արդեն բանակցելու ժամանակ չտա ոստիկանությանը, այլ միանգամից իրականացնի այն, ինչ Վարդան Սամվելյանը սպառնացել է:

ԶՈՒ փոխգնդապետի քայլը իսկապես խորհրդանշական է: Խորհրդանշական է մի քանի համատեքստում.

սպայի պատիվ՝ պատվախնդրության կոնկրետ դրսեւորում իր ծառայակցի սպանությունից հետո, այն դեպքում, երբ երկրում չի գործում այդ մշակույթի դրսեւորման այլ որեւէ լեգիտիմ պետական եւ հասարակական մեխանիզմ.

ինքնադատաստան՝ պատասխանատվության ինստիտուտի ինքնակամ գործադրում, այն դեպքում, երբ երկրում չի գործում այդ պատասխանատվության սպասարկման պետական եւ հասարակական որեւէ այլ լեգիտիմ մեխանիզմ, երբ ոստիկանությունն ու իրավապահ մարմինները սերտաճած են քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգի հետ եւ որեւէ կիսաքայլ կատարում են բացառապես հասարակական ընդվզումների շնորհիվ.

հանրային շոկաթերապիա՝ շոկի միջոցով հասարակության մեջ ադեկվատության աստիճանի ձեւավորում, հասարակության արթնացման փորձ, երբ մարդասպան ռեստորանում կարող են հարսանիքներ ու խնջույքներ կազմակերպվել, հրավառություններ լինել՝ մտքի ծայրը համառորեն թաղելով գետնի տակ ու չմտածելով, որ այդ նույն վայրում ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ որբացել են երկու մանուկներ:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Artgeo (03.07.2012), Freeman (03.07.2012), Malxas (02.07.2012), Milli (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Rammstein (03.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012), VisTolog (02.07.2012), Գալաթեա (02.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Խոշորագույն տուրիստական գործակալությունը դադարեցրել է համագործակցությունը «Հարսնաքար»-ի հետ*

Կովկասում խոշորագույն առցանց տուրիստական գործակալությունը՝ Ginosi.com-ը, ժամանակավորապես դադարեցրել է համագործակցությունը «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանի հետ՝ կապված այդ ռեստորանում զինվորական բժիշկ Վահե Ավետյանի դաժան ծեծի հետ, որի հետեւանքով վերջինս մահացել է:

«Լինելով սոցիալական պատասխանատու ընկերություն, մենք որոշել ենք ժամանակավորապես դադարեցնել «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանի ներառումը ginosi.com կայքի հյուրանոցների ցանկում, մինչեւ քննությունը պարզի, թե ինչն է եղել հունիսի 17-ին «Հարնսաքար» ռեստորանում տեղի ունեցածի պատճառը, որը հանգեցրել է Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան:

Մենք չենք կարծում, որ դա խոչընդոտ կլինի ginosi.com-ի բիզնեսին, քանի որ հաճախորդները կարող են Սեւանի ափերին այլընտրանքային մի քանի հյուրանոցներից ընտրություն կատարել»,-ասված է ընկերության տարածած հաղորդագրությունում:

Ginosi.com-ը խոշորագույն առցանց զբոսաշրջային ընկերությունն է Կովկասում, որը ներկայացված է Հայաստանում եւ Վրաստանում:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Freeman (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Rammstein (02.07.2012), Smokie (10.07.2012), soultaker (02.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012), VisTolog (02.07.2012), Ձայնալար (03.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ինչպե՞ս օգնել Ավետյաններին. միջազգային փորձ*

Տեղի ունեցած ծանր հանցագործության, վայրագության և ամենաթողության զոհ է գնացել երիտասարդ հայր, ազգային բանակի սպա, բժիշկ Վահե Ավետյանը: Հնարավոր չէ, իհարկե, էմոցոնիալ չլինել այս պահին: Բայց Վահեի ընտանիքին օգնելու համար շատ կարևոր է, որ ցուցաբերվի սառնասիրտ մոտեցում` դրանով նպաստելով պատասխանատվության և արդարության լիարժեք և արդարացի կայացմանը: Այս հանցանքը իրականում ավելի բազմաշերտ է, քան կարող է թվալ առաջին հայացքից: Այդ բազմաշերտության հստակ ընկալումը կարևոր է խնդրի իրավական կողմի ու պատասխանատվության համար:

Իրավիճակի հիմնական արձագանքները տեղավորվում են հետևյալ շրջանակում. ռեստորանային կռիվ, բարձր հովանավորություն վայելող հանցագործ հակումներով հայտնի հեղինակության թիկնապահների վայրագության արդյունքում մահացու ելքով բռնություն: Շատ հաճախ է նաև լսվում, թե սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, ու թիկնապահների ձեռքով դեռ շատ մարդիկ են Հայաստանում խեղվելու ու սպանվելու: Ու այդ կոնտեքստում էլ արվում է ենթադրություն, որ ցանկացած քրեական պատիժ լինելու է աչքակապության հարթության վրա, ու ոչ մի բան երկրում չի փոխվելու:

*Ինչո՞ւ է այս սպանությունը առանձնահատուկ, և ի՞նչ հետևանքներ է դա ենթադրում*

Բայց կոնկրետ այս գործում կա նաև մի շատ կարևոր իրավական հանգամանք, որին բավական ուշադրություն չի դարձվում: Սպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել առևտրային կոնկրետ կազմակերպության տարածքում, կազմակերպությունում պաշտոնապես գրանցված պաշտոնյաների կողմից, ու սպանվածը այդ կազմակերպության հաճախորդն է, որը գտնվել է այդ տարածքում` այդ կազմակերպությունից ծառայություն և ապրանքներ գնելու նպատակով: Սա սեղանակիցների կամ ռեստորանի հյուրերի միջև սովորական բախման արդյունք չէ:

 Սպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել կազմակերպության պաշտոնյաների կողմից իրենց պաշտոնական պարտականությունների կատարման ժամանակ, և այստեղ կա շատ հստակ պատասխանատվություն, որը վերաբերում է հենց կազմակերպությանը: Ի տարբերություն կազմակերպության աշխատակիցների` կազմակերպությունը ենթակա չէ քրեական պատասխանատվության, բայց ունի ամբողջական պատասխանատվություն իր աշխատակիցների կողմից իր տարածքում իր կազմակերպության հաճախորդի սպանության խնդրում: Այս իմաստով սա զուտ հայկական «թիկնապահները սպանեցին անմեղ մարդուն» դեպք չէ միայն: Սա մի աննախադեպ դեպք է երբ սպանվում է հայտնի առևտրային կազմակերպության հաճախորդը հենց այդ կազմակերպությունից գնումներ կատարելիս` կազմակերպության պաշտոնյաների կողմից: 

*Գործին պետք է հետամուտ լինել երկու ճակատով*

Հետևաբար գործի արդարացի հանգուցալուծմանը հասնելու գործընթացը պետք է բաժանվի երկու մասի: Առաջինը քրեական համապարփակ պատիժն է, որը վերաբերում է բուն հանցագործություն կատարած անձանց: Պետք է ամեն ինչ արվի հանցագործությանը ճիշտ բնութագրում տալու ու բոլոր մեղավորներին ներգրավելու համար, մանավանդ, եթե ապացույցներ լինեն, որ որոշ խոշոր դեմքեր էլ են ներգրավված: Երկրորդ ճակատը քաղաքացիական հայցն է ընդդեմ իրավաբանական անձի, այսինքն` «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանի, որի պաշտոնյաները կատարել են հանցանքը իրենց պաշտոնեական ֆունկցիաները կատարելու ժամանակ:

Սա շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է, ու պետք է հստակ ցույց տալ, որ սա պարզապես խուլիգանություն չէ մի խումբ անձանց կողմից, և այս դժբախտությունը մի առևտրային կառույցի կողմից սխալ բիզնես-որոշումներ կայացնելու հետևանք է նաև, օրինակ` հանցագործ հակումներ ունեցող մարդկանց վարձելը, բավարար վերապատրաստում չանցկացնելը, վերահսկողության համարգ չունենալը, կազմակերպության պաշտոնյաների ամենաթողությունը, որոնք և հանգեցրել են հաճախորդի բռնի մահվան:

 Այստեղ կարևոր է հասկանալ, որ սա տարբեր է քրեական պատասխանատվությունից , որին պետք է ենթարկվեն հանցագործները: Կազմակերպությունը պետք է փոխհատուցի իր կողմից սխալ գործարար պրակտիկայի կիրառման արդյունքում հանրությանը և մասնավոր անձանց դրամական և բարոյական վնասները, որոնք տվյալ գործի դեպքում հասնում են մոնումենտալ չափերի: Այս գործի քրեական պատասխանատվության ու առևտրային կազմակերպության դեմ քաղաքացիական հայցի մասերը իրար հետ կապված են, բայց նաև առանձին պետք է մոտենալ դրանց:

*Ինչո՞ւ է քաղաքացիական հայցը ընդդեմ իրավաբանական անձի խիստ կարևոր*

Շատ խոշոր չափով վնասների փոխհատուցման վերաբերյալ քաղաքացիական հայցը գուցե պետք է դառնա այս գործին հետամուտ լինելու անկյունաքարը: Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ քրեական բաղադրամասը ունի շատ հստակ սափմանափակումներ, և կարելի է մեծ վստահությամբ ասել, որ մի քանի տարի հետո բոլոր հանցագործները արդեն վերջացրած կլինեն իրենց պատիժը: Ցանկացած դեպքում, անկախ բոլոր հուզառատ կոչերից, այս հանցագործությունը չի կարող որակավորվել որպես դիտավորյալ սպանություն: Վերջին հաշվով որևէ ձևական քրեական պատասխանատվություն, որևէ վարքագծային փոփոխություն Հայաստանին չի բերելու: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ թիկնապահները կշարունակեն ահաբեկել մարդկանց աջ ու ձախ:

Իսկ եթե պարտադրվի, որպեսզի հանցագործների տերերը ու իրենց պատկանող առևտրային կազմակերպությունները փոխհատուցեն այն ահռելի վնասները, որոնք իրենց կողմից վարձված հանցագործ հակումներով պաշտոնյաները պատճառել են հանրությանը ու մի սովորական հայ ընտանիքի, ապա դա կարող է որոշ չափով ազդել երկրի մարդկանց, հատկապես արտոնյալ խավերի ու նրանց կողմից վարձված մարդկանց վարքագծերի վրա:

 Ինչ վերաբերում է պատճառած վնասներին, ապա դրանք ահռելի են: Ու հենց այն հանգամանքը, որ հարուստ հեղինակությունը ստիպված պետք է լինի ամբողջովին փոխհատուցել այդ կորուստները, խիստ կարևոր է ինչպես Ավետյանների ընտանիքի ու երեխաների ապագայի համար, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի համար: Հսկայական ֆինանսական կորուստները կարող են զգաստացնել նույնիսկ ամենաարտոնյալ հեղինակությանը` հաշվի առնելով այն, թե ինչքան կարևոր նշանակություն են իրենք տալիս հարստությանը:

*Միջազգային պրակտիկայի վրա հիմնված նախնական հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ Ավետյանները կարող են ներկայացնել քաղաքացիական հայց ընդդեմ «Հարսնաքարի» ու դրա սեփականատերերի` առնվազն 1,2 միլիարդ հայկական դրամ գումարի չափով: Եթե այս գումարը որևէ մեկին կարող է մեծ թվալ, ապա նշենք, որ երիտասարդ բժշկի կողմից սպանվելու արդյունքում ընտանիքի համար իր չաշխատած գումարը պահպանողական հաշվարկներով հավասար է 120 մլն դրամի, այսինքն` մոտ 300 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլարի: Անմիջական դրամական կորուստների տասնապատիկը կազմող քաղաքացիական հայցը մեղավոր իրավաբանական անձի նկատմամբ նորմալ պրակտիկա է, հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք սպանության սարսափելի հանգամանքները ու կազմակերպության ակնհայտ ու ուղղակի դերը այդ հարցում:* 

*Ինչպե՞ս պետք է օգնել Ավետյաններին*

Պարզ է, թե ինչպիսի ճնշումների է ենթարկվելու հիմա Ավետյանների ընտանիքը իշխանության և կոնկրետ հարուստ հեղինակության կողմից: Պարզ է, որ ընտանիքը կարող է չգիտակցել, թե հայաստանյան և միջազգային օրենքով ինչպիսի նյութական փոխհատուցւոմ կարող է ստանալ խիստ շահութաբեր առևտրային կազմակերպության դեմ քաղաքացիական հայց ներկայացնելով: Պետք է զորակցել ընտանիքին, որպեսզի իրենք զանազան ճնշումների արդյունքում չգնան իրենց համար ոչ ադեկվատ արտադատարանային համաձայնության: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ֆինանսական աջակցություն ցուցաբերել ընտանիքին, քանի որ քաղաքացիական հայցերը անվճար չեն և պահանջում են մեծ ռեսուրսներ: Առաջին փուլի համար երկու-երեք միլիոն դրամը գուցե բավական լինի որակյալ փաստաբաններ վարձելու համար, որոնք միևնույն ժամանակ կարող են նաև պաշտպանել Ավետյանների շահերը քրեական գործի շրջանակում:

 Այս կապակցությամբ առաջարկվում է կազմակերպել հանրային նախաձեռնություն ու դիմել Ավետյանների ընտանիքին օգնության առաջարկով: Նախաձեռնող խումբը արդեն մոբիլիզացրել է մոտ 200 հազար դրամ, և նպատակ կա 5-ից 10 հազարական դրամ գումար հանգանակություններով ընդհանուր գումարը հասցնել մոտ 2 միլիոն դրամի և տրամադրել Ավետյաններին` կոնկրետ իրավական ծառայություններ ձեռք բերելու համար: 

*Ամփոփում*

Տեղի ունեցած դժբախտությունը անդառնալի կորուստ է պատճառել Հայաստանին, հատկապես Ավետյանների ընտանիքին: Գործող իրավական համակարգում քրեական պատասխանատվությունը չի արտացոլի սպանությունից բխող ամբողջական պատասխանատվությունը: Ընտանիքին ու երկրին պատճառվել է հսկայական բարոյական և նյութական վնաս, վտանգվել է Վահեի ընտանիքի և իր լույս երեխաների բարեկեցիկ ապագան: 1,2 միլիարդ դրամ գումար քաղաքացիական հայցը ընդդեմ «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանի ու իր սեփականատիրոջ ադեկվատ քայլ է ու պետք է ունենա հանրության աջակցությունը: Այդ հայցը ու դրա արդարացի բավարարումը խիստ կարևոր են Հայաստանի ապագայի համար, ու մենք իրավունք չունենք Ավետյաններին թողնել մենակ համակարգի դեմ անհավասար պայքարում:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012), VisTolog (04.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Վահեի մահն ու հայրենասերները*


Հայաստանում շատ կան հայրենասիրական ուժեր և իրենց հայրենասեր անվանող մարդիկ, օրինակ, Արմեն Մազմանյանն ազգի գենոֆոնդի պահպանման համար պատրաստ է կրծել ցանկացածի կոկորդը: Օրինակ բազմասերների դեմ ցույց անող երիտասարդները, որ Մոնթեի նկարներով և հայրենասիրական երգերով պատրաստ էին ցանկացած ապազգային ուժի վռնդել Հայաստանից: Օրինակ, Ազատ Գասպարյանը, որ ասում է պետք է վառել Ծոմակի նմաններին՝ վասն հայ կերպարի անաղարտության: Օրինակ հայոց արծիվները, գլխավոր արծիվ Ասրյան Խաչիկի գլխավորությամբ: Օրինակ, եկեղեցին, որ իրեն համարում է հայապահպանման, հավատքի և բարոյական նորմերի հենասյուն: Ինչու այս մարդիկ ծպտուն չեն հանում Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան մասին: Ինչու մոմավառության ժամանակ նրանք Հարսնաքարի դիմաց չէին: Արդյոք այսպես չի բարոյականությունը դառնում անբարոյականություն, արծիվը՝ ճնճղղուկ, Մազմանյանը՝ մազ:

Աղբյուր:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

Նման հանցագործությունները նորություն չեն մեր հասարակության մեջ: Նորությունը դրա նկատմաման այս մեծ արձագանքն է, որի համար շատ ուրախ եմ: Վերջապես զարթնում ենք: Բայց հենց զարթնելու հետ մեկտեղ հացերի շարան է թափվում: Ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս անել: Ասենք պահանջեցինք, որ հանցագործները պատժվեն: Դա շատ լավ է, պիտի պատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ: Բայց էլի պահանջներ պիտի ներկայացվեն, որ նման բաները հնարավորինս բացառվեն: Խոսակցություններ են գնում, որ թիկնապահների մասին օրենք պիտի ընդունվի: Մնում է այդ օրենքը ճիշտ ընդունվի ու կիրառվի: Ամեն մեկը չպիտի իրավունք ունենա թիկնազոր ունենալու: Իրավունք ունեցողների թիկնազորն էլ պիտի ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներ լինեն, բացի դրանից թիկնազորը հերթապահության նման պիտի լինի: Այսինքն նույն մարդիկ մշտապես չպիտի լինեն միևնույն պաշտոնյաի թիկնազորի խմբում: Էդ խումբը անընթհատ հերթափոխով պիտի փոփոխվի: Իհարկե այս միջոցների դեպքում լրիվ միջադեպերը չեն բացառվի, բայց կարծում եմ, որոշ չափով կպակասեն:

----------

Apsara (03.07.2012), Malxas (02.07.2012), Quyr Qery (02.07.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նման հանցագործությունները նորություն չեն մեր հասարակության մեջ: Նորությունը դրա նկատմաման այս մեծ արձագանքն է, որի համար շատ ուրախ եմ: Վերջապես զարթնում ենք: Բայց հենց զարթնելու հետ մեկտեղ հացերի շարան է թափվում: Ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս անել: Ասենք պահանջեցինք, որ հանցագործները պատժվեն: Դա շատ լավ է, պիտի պատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ: Բայց էլի պահանջներ պիտի ներկայացվեն, որ նման բաները հնարավորինս բացառվեն: Խոսակցություններ են գնում, որ թիկնապահների մասին օրենք պիտի ընդունվի: Մնում է այդ օրենքը ճիշտ ընդունվի ու կիրառվի: Ամեն մեկը չպիտի իրավունք ունենա թիկնազոր ունենալու: Իրավունք ունեցողների թիկնազորն էլ պիտի ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներ լինեն, բացի դրանից թիկնազորը հերթապահության նման պիտի լինի: Այսինքն նույն մարդիկ մշտապես չպիտի լինեն միևնույն պաշտոնյաի թիկնազորի խմբում: Էդ խումբը անընթհատ հերթափոխով պիտի փոփոխվի: Իհարկե այս միջոցների դեպքում լրիվ միջադեպերը չեն բացառվի, բայց կարծում եմ, որոշ չափով կպակասեն:


Թիկնապահների մասին օրենքը ընդունվել ու ուժի մեջ մտել է` ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՄԱՍՆԱՎՈՐ ՊԱՀՆՈՐԴԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ.

----------

Tig (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (02.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահները կրկին մարդ են ծեծել*
03.07.1207:41

Թերթը գրում է, որ մինչ ուրբաթ օրն ամբողջ հայ ազգն իր ցասումն էր արտահայտում ԱԺ ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին՝ Նեմեց Ռուբոյին պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանում տեղի ունեցած վայրագության կապակցությամբ, որի արդյունքում 10 օր շարունակ անգիտակից վիճակում մնալուց հետո մահացավ բուժծառայության մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը, Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահներն այդ ընթացքում կրկին մարդ են ծեծել: «Մեզ հայտնի դարձավ, որ ուրբաթ օրը 81 համարի երթուղու վարորդ Սմբատին Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահները դաժանաբար ծեծել են ու արգելել Ավանում «երեւալ»:

Ուրբաթ օրը «փակ» հեռախոսահամարից ահազանգ ստացավ, որ Ավան վարչական շրջանում 81 համարի երթուղայինների վարորդներին արգելում են «գիծ դուրս գալ»: Գնացինք դեպքի վայր` պարզելու, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Տեղեկացանք, որ այդ օրն ինչ-որ միջադեպ է տեղի ունեցել, որի պատճառով վարորդներին արգելել են աշխատել: Նշված օրը չկարողացանք վարորդներից որեւէ մեկի հետ խոսել, քանի որ վերջիններս պարզապես անհետացել էին: Երթուղին չէր սպասարկվում:

Երեկ եւս ահազանգ ստացավ, թե` «հասեք, փրկեք, 81 համարի վարորդներին էլի արգելում են գիծ դուրս գալ, ծեծում են, մի բան արեք»: Կրկին այցելեցինք 81 համարի երթուղու վերջնականգառ, որտեղ ականատես եղանք, թե ինչպես են վերը նշված երթուղու վարորդները «փախեփախ» աշխատում, իսկ որոշներն էլ ընդհանրապես վերջնագիծ չեն գնում: Տեղի բնակիչներից տեղեկացանք, որ արդեն 3 օր է՝ այդ երթուղին, կարելի է ասել, չի աշխատում, քանի որ գիծ են դուրս գալիս հատուկենտ մեքենաներ:

Որոշ ժամանակ սպասելուց հետո հայտնվեց 81 համարի մի երթուղային, որի վարորդը, երկու վայրկյան անգամ չկանգնելով վերջնականգառում, ուղեւորներին իջեցնելուց հետո արագ հետ գնաց:

«Ժողովուրդ»-ը փորձեց մի քանի խոսք փոխանակել շտապող վարորդի հետ, սակայն երբ նա փորձում էր փողոցն անցնել, հանկարծ հայտնվեց սպիտակ գույնի «Տոյոտա» ջիփ 20 SO 888 համարանիշի մի ավտոմեքենա, որի ղեկին նստած երիտասարդը վարորդին պատուհանից «հորդորեց». «Գիծ դուրս չգաք, չենք ասե՞լ՝ էլ չքշեք, էս կողմերը չգաք». ասաց, արագ քշեց մեքենան ու հեռացավ:

81 համարի երթուղայինի վարորդը, որը ոչ մի կերպ չցանկացավ ներկայանալ (ասաց, որ ինքն իր ընտանիքի անվտանգության համար է անում) պատմեց հետեւյալը. «Հենց նոր էդ «Պրադո»-ն ասեց, թե ձեզ ասել ենք` էլ մի քշեք, ես էլ ասի` քաղաքապետարանը կարգադրել ա՝ քշենք, ինքն էլ շատ կոպիտ ձեւով ասեց՝ ձեզ բան ենք ասել, ու գնաց:

Հայրապետյան Ռուբենի ախրաննիկներից ա էդ տղեն, որ գալիս զգուշացնում ա»: Վարորդը վախեցավ որեւէ այլ բան ասել, նստեց մեքենան ու արագ հեռացավ:

Այնուհետեւ արդեն Էրեբունի վարչական շրջանում, որտեղ գտնվում է 81 համարի երթուղու մյուս վերջնականգառը, ի վերջո, կարողացանք զրուցել վարորդների հետ, որոնք հավաքված էին այնտեղ եւ վախվորած չէին հասկանում, թե այդ իրավիճակից ինչպես կարող են դուրս գալ: Վերջիններից ոչ ոք չցանկացավ ներկայանալ, նշեցին, որ եթե չձայնագրենք իրենց խոսքերը, իրենք կպատմեն, թե իրականում ինչ է տեղի ունեցել:

Վարորդները պատմեցին, որ ուրբաթ օրը 81 համարի երթուղայինի մի վարորդ, որի անունը Սմբատ է ու ապրում է Ավան վարչական շրջ անում (բայց թե կոնկրետ որ թաղամասում, չնշեցին), հայտնվել է այսպիսի իրավիճակում. «Տրոլեյբուսը կանգնած ա լինում, մեր շոֆերներից մեկն ուզեցել ա դրա հետեւից մտնի, Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահի մեքենաներից մեկը էս կողմից էկել ա, ու էս մեր շոֆերն ուզեցել ա մեքենան փախցնի` տրոլեյբուսին չխփելու համար, դուրս ա էկել էդ մեքենայի դիմացը, սրանք էլ իջել են, Սմբատին ծեծել են, թե դու ով ես, որ մեքենա քշես մեր վրեն»:

Վարորդները պատմեցին, որ Սմբատին ծեծել են դաժանաբար, գլուխը, երեսն ու ոտերն ամբողջությամբ արյան մեջ են եղել. «Վրեն մի հատ սաղլամ տեղ չեն թողել, ասում ա` տարել, պադվալի մեջ են ծեծել, ինքն էլ տարել, մի կերպ մեքենան կանգնացրել ու գնացել ա, մինչեւ հիմա չենք էլ իմանում՝ ուր ա, ոնց ա, ասում են՝ տունը պառկած ա, սկի չեն թողել, որ տանեն հիվանդանոց: Ու հիմա՝ էդքանից հետո, մենք ո՞նց աշխատենք: Ասում են՝ կկալանավորենք, էս կողմերը չերեւաք, ձեր գծի տիրոջն ասեք, թող գա, մեր հետ հանդիպի: Մենք էլ, մեր ընտանիքի անդամների անվտանգությունից ելնելով, վախում ենք մի բան անենք:

Ի՞նչ անենք, կդնեն կծեծեն, էդ ջահել բժշկին չծեծեցի՞ն, մահացավ, էդ օրին եք ուզում ընգնե՞նք»: Մեր զրուցակիցները նշեցին նաեւ, որ իրենք որքան տեղյակ են` սպիտակ 20 SO 888 համարանիշի ջիփի վարորդը «Ալադին» կոչվող ռեստորանում է աշխատում, բայց թե որտեղ է գտնվում այդ ռեստորանը, տեղյակ չեն, միայն գիտեն, որ այն Ռուբեն

Հայրապետյանին է պատկանում: Փորձեցինք զրուցել նաեւ 81 համարի երթուղու կարգավարի («դիսպետչեր») հետ, սակայն վերջինս կտրականապես հրաժարվեց մեզ հետ խոսել կամ որեւէ տեղեկություն տրամադրել:

Տեղեկացանք, որ 81 համարի երթուղու «տերը» ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր, վաղամեռիկ Մելիք Գասպարյանի որդին է, որն այժմ երկրում չէ: Թե ինչպես կհանգուցալուծվի այս իրավիճակը, թերեւս պարզ կդառնա առաջիկա օրերին, իսկ առայժմ փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահներն այնքան են լկտիացել, որ դեռեւս մեկին հողին չհանձնած՝ մյուսին են ծեծում, իսկ մի ամբողջ երթուղային գծի տասնյակ վարորդների արգելում իրենց հացը վաստակել: Ու այս ամենը կատարվում է Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանի սիրելի Ավանում՝ նույնքան սիրելի Հայրապետյանի թիկնապահների կողմից»,- գրում է «Ժողովուրդ» թերթը:

Slaq.am - Լրատվական աղբյուր

----------

Norton (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Rammstein (03.07.2012), Smokie (10.07.2012), VisTolog (04.07.2012), Արէա (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Մանդատից զրկե'ք Նեմեց Ռուբոյին*

Չորեքշաբթի` 04.07.2012, ժ. 10:00 Ազգային ժողովի մոտ տեղի կունենա ակցիա` իշխող Հանրապետական կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին /Նեմեց Ռուբո/ պատգամավորական մանդատից զրկելու հիմնական պահանջով:

Այդ օրը ԱԺ դահլիճում են լինելու խորհրդարանական բոլոր խմբակցությունները, որոնց հետ պետք է հանդիպի Եվրոպական միության խորհրդի նախագահ Հերման Վան Ռամպոյը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ հունիսի 17-ին Նեմեց Ռուբոյի ընտանիքին պատկանող Հարսնաքար համալիրում Նեմեց Ռուբոյի թիկնազորը դաժան ծեծի էր ենթարկել մի խումբ ռազմական բժիշկների: ՀՀ Քաղաքացի, բուժծառայության մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը, այդպես էլ գիտակցության չգալով, հունիսի 29-ին հեռացավ կյանքից:

"Պահանջում ենք պատժել Հարսնաքարի բոլոր մեղարվորներին" նախաձեռնություն

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

https://www.change.org/en-AU/petitio...rapetyan#share

Օնլայն ստորագրահավաք. UEFA-ի և FIFA-ի ադմինիստրացիային. պահանջվում է Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հրաժարականը:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), Nadine (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Tig (03.07.2012), VisTolog (04.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (05.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, էդ ստորագրահավաքի տեքստն էնքան վատն ա, որ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չուղարկել, քան թե էդ տեսքով ուղարկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, էդ ստորագրահավաքի տեքստն էնքան վատն ա, որ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չուղարկել, քան թե էդ տեսքով ուղարկել:


Ռուֆ, հրաշք չի, բայց սարսափլեի չի: Ինչ էլ գնա, քյար ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Tig (03.07.2012)

----------


## murmushka

> Ժող, էդ ստորագրահավաքի տեքստն էնքան վատն ա, որ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես չուղարկել, քան թե էդ տեսքով ուղարկել:


իսկ ավելի լավ չի լինի նախաձեռնող խմբին դրա մասին տեղյակ պահել ու նոր ավելի լավ տեքստ առաջարկել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ ավելի լավ չի լինի նախաձեռնող խմբին դրա մասին տեղյակ պահել ու նոր ավելի լավ տեքստ առաջարկել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞


Արմիշ ջան, արդեն էական չի: 1500 հոգի ստորագրել ա: Ես էլ նոր ստորագրեցի: Տեքստ ա, ու առանձնապես կատաստրոֆա չի: Միքտը հաստատ որ տեղ հասցնում ա:

----------

murmushka (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Tig (03.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նեմեցի վզին դրեցին՝ մանդատից հրաժարվեց: :Bad: 




> Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր, ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը պատգամավորի մանդատից հրաժարվելու վերաբերյալ հայտարարություն է տարածել: Մինչ այդ նա հանդիպում է ունեցել երկրի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ:
> Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> _«Ամեն ինչ կտայի, որ այդ չարաբաստիկ երեկոյան լինեի այնտեղ, բռնեի երիտասարդների վրա բարձրացող բռունցքները, կանգնեցնեի այս դժբախտությունը, որ կյանք խլեց, ընտանիքներ կործանեց, երեխաներ որբացրեց: Ամեն ինչ կտայի այս ամենը հետ պտտելու համար:  Բայց չեմ կարող: Վահեն արդեն չկա: Ու ես դրանով պետք է ապրեմ: Ու պետք է նայեմ նրա ընտանիքի անդամների աչքերին: Չգիտեմ ոնց:_
> _Ասում են ամեն ինչ օրենքով պիտի լինի. վստահ եմ օրենքով կլինի, 100 մեղավոր կլինի 100 պատիժ կլինի: Բայց հարցը միայն օրենքը չի:_
> _Հարցը շատ ավելի բարդ է: Ու ես դա շատ լավ եմ հասկանում: Հիմա շատերն են մեղադրում ինձ, նույնիսկ բաների համար, որ ինձ հետ կապ չունեն կամ հորինված են. երեւի իրավունք ունեն: Բայց իմ առաջին մեղադրողը հենց ես եմ: Ես պիտի կանխեի նման դժբախտությունը ու չեմ կարողացել դա անել: Չպետք է իմ եւ իմ ընտանիքի հետ առնչություն ունեցող միջավայրում նման իրադարձություն հնարավոր լիներ: Ես ինձ չեմ ներում, ու չգիտեմ ոնց պիտի ներում հայցեմ:_
> _Այս պահին ես հայտարարում եմ, որ բարոյական պարտավորություն եմ զգում եւ վայր եմ դնում Ազգային Ժողովի պատգամավորի իմ մանդատը: Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում իմ բոլոր ընտրողներից, որ չեմ կարողանա արդարացնել իրենց սպասելիքները, բայց վստահ եմ, որ ուղղակի պարտավոր եմ այս քայլն անելու: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ ավանցիներն ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանան: Հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր էլ կկարողանամ ներում ստանալ Վահեենց ընտանիքում. համենայն դեպս ամեն ինչ կանեմ դրա համար:_
> _Սգում եմ բոլոր հարազատների հետ միասին»:_


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Adriano (03.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նեմեցի վզին դրեցին՝ մանդատից հրաժարվեց:


Ոչ էլ դրել են: Կաշին են փրկում:

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), Moonwalker (04.07.2012), My World My Space (03.07.2012), Norton (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Sagittarius (04.07.2012), Tig (04.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), VisTolog (04.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012), Հայկօ (03.07.2012), Մանուլ (04.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.07.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

Բեգլարյանն էլ «տեղի տալով» հրաժարական տվեց... սպասեք Նեմեցի փառավոր վերադարձին.... Նեմեցը-2, Առաջին ալիքով...

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Tig (04.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012), Ձայնալար (04.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, էս ակցիաներին ինչքա՞ն մարդ ա մասնակցում… իմ վիդեոները նայելով շատ չեն…

----------


## Tig

Պետք ա հասնել նրան, որ ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիաից դուրս գա: Այ դա իրա համար իսկականից ցավոտ կլինի:

----------

murmushka (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Sagittarius (04.07.2012), Հայկօ (04.07.2012), Ձայնալար (04.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հիմա հանեցին, որ նախագահական ընտրություններին չխանգարի ու դեռ մի հատ էլ ասեն` տեսա՞ք հանեցինք... Հետո նորից <<Սևի>> պատմության նման բան է ստացվելու...

----------

Varzor (04.07.2012)

----------


## aragats

Նեմեցը պատգամավորական մանդատը վայր դրեց, որովհետեւ դա պահանջում էր ամենահզոր ուժային կառույցը՝ բանակը: ՈՒ նաեւ դրսից եկող փողերի մի մասը    կկտրվեր:

Եթե դա չլիներ, ներսի հասարակական կառույցներին կճզմեին րոպեական...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քիչ խմեք դո՛ւք, այ ուռողներ
> 
> Ըստ իս, վաղուց պետք է մեր լրագրողները հրաժարվեն որոշ հրապարակային դեմքերի ասուլիսները լուսաբանելուց:
> Գոնե Վահե Ավետյանի ողբերգական մահն այն դեպքը չէ, որ մարդ կարողանա սառնասրտորեն լսի հիմարությունների այն շարանը, որը հնչում է Հանրապետական պատգամավորների եւ որոշ «փորձագետների» շուրթերից: Դրանցից ոմանք պարզապես իրենք իրենց գերազանցեցին այս օրերին: Նախերգանքն, ինչպես հաճախ, տվեց հոգեբան Կարինե Նալչաջյանը: Պարզվում է, Հարսնաքարում եղած դեպքի մեղքի բաժինն ընկնում է նաեւ սերիալների վրա: Այն, որ հայկական սերիալները աղբ են, ու այն, որ նրանք ծառայում են մարդկանց ուղեղն աղբացնելու նպատակին եւ յուրահատուկ թմրամիջոց են չունեւորների համար, անվիճելի է: Բայց, ա՛յ որ Նեմեցը ու նրա «ախրանան» սերիալ նայելուց են գազազել-կատաղել կենցաղային վեճի հետեւանքով մարդուն դաժանաբար ծեծել-սպանելու աստիճան, նորություն էր եւ, կարծում եմ, հայ եւ միջազգային հոգեբանական մտքի նոր նվաճում, Նոբելյան մրցանակի արժանի գյուտ: Խեղճ Նեմեց, ասեք, թող սերիալներ քիչ նայի, իրա թիկնապահներին էլ արգելի:
> 
> Սա երեւի այն է, ինչ հայաստանյան գազար կրծող նապաստակների մոտ կոչվում է հարցը չքաղաքականացնել: Իհարկե, որեւէ քաղաքական աստառ չի կարող լինել այն բանում, որ իշխող ուժի ներկայացուցիչ, մեր ոչ բարով-խերով նախագահի լավ ախպեր Նեմեցի «օբեկտում» նրա թիկնապահները մարդ են սպանում, ու հասարակությունն էլ հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունի, որ սա կվերածվի իշխանություն եւ փող ունեցողի անպատժելիությունը հաստատող հերթական դեպքի: Չկա ոչ մի քաղաքական տարր: Սերիալներն են մեղավոր, կամ թեկուզ` նաեւ սերիալները, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:
> 
> Բայց սա ընդամենը նախերգանքն էր, որովհետեւ բոլորին այսօր տվեց-անցավ ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանը: Ընկերներս ասում են` ինչի՞ ես նրա նմաններին ուշադրություն դարձնում, անցիր կողքով գնա: Համաձայն եմ ու, կարծեմ, 2008-2009-ից այն կողմ շատ հազվադեպ եմ անդրադարձել իմաստության այս եւ իր նման մի քանի իշխանամետ ակունքներին, բայց, իմ կարծիքով լկտիության սահման կա, որը չի կարող նորից ու նորից զարմանք ու զայրույթ չառաջացնել այնտեղ, ուր, թվում էր, այդ հույզերի համար տեղ այլեւս չկա: Պետական սույն այրը արդարացում է գտել «հանցաքարի» դեպքի համար, ասում է, թե Վահե Ավետյանն ու իր ընկերները հարբած են եղել, թիկնապահներն էլ, որով էլ խորհուրդ է տալիս բոլորիս, որ քիչ խմենք, որ ռեստորաններում 5-6 բաժակից ավելի չդատարկենք, որովհետեւ մենք «ասիացի ենք»: Միշտ զարմացել եմ մեկ-երկու նախադասության մեջ այս չափի հիմարություն խցկելու որոշ մարդկանց տաղանդին՝ հիմարության «գերդոզա», որի հերքման համար կարող ես մի ամբողջ գիրք գրել: Ես այս հանճարեղաբանությանը սպառիչ պատասխան տալուն չեմ հավակնում, բայց թույլ տամ ինձ մի քանի հարց ու մի քանի բարի խորհուրդ տալ հեղինակին: Նախ, եթե նույնիսկ այդ մարդիկ հարբած են եղել, ո՞վ է ասել, որ խմած մարդուն ծեծելով սպանում են, դա ի՞նչ արդարացում է: Երկրորդ՝ ռեստորանը կարո՞ղ է գիրք կարդալու տեղ է: Բա որտե՞ղ մարդիկ խմեն, եթե ոչ ռեստորանում. գրադարանո՞ւմ, փողոցո՞ւմ... Ասիացին ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Պարոն Զոհրաբյանը տեսե՞լ է, արդյոք, հարբած եվրոպացիներին: Եթե տեսել է, ապա` արդյո՞ք այդ հարբած եվրոպացիները ակադեմիական պահվածք էին դրսեւորում: Մեր մեջ ասած, ես որքան փորձ եմ ունեցել խմել եվրոպացիների հետ, նկատել եմ միայն, որ նրանք հարբում են ցանկացած հայից տասնապատիկ բեթար, եւ որքան ավելի զուսպ ու սառն են սթափ ժամանակ, այնքան ավելի իրենց կորցնում են խմելուց հետո: Աշխարհի բոլոր ռեստորաններում էլ մարդիկ խմում են, հաճախ էլ՝ հարբում, եւ դա որեւէ տեղ չի կարող խնդիր լինել:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ ՀԺ

----------

murmushka (04.07.2012), Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Հայկօ (04.07.2012), Ձայնալար (04.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Ambrosine

> https://www.change.org/en-AU/petitio...rapetyan#share
> 
> Օնլայն ստորագրահավաք. UEFA-ի և FIFA-ի ադմինիստրացիային. պահանջվում է Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հրաժարականը:


Տեքստը մի կողմ, ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. այս ստորագրահավաքը ինչ-որ հետևանքներ ունենալու՞ է: Այսինքն` սա անպայման հանգեցնելու՞ է Հայրապետյանի` ՀՖՖ նախագահի պաշտոնից զրկվելուն, թե՞ ժողովուրդը անիմաստ ժամանակ է կորցնում: Ու մի բան էլ. երեկ պահանջվում էր 4000 ստորագրություն, այսօր արդեն հաշվարկ է կատարվում 5000-ից: Դա ավտոմա՞տ է ավելացվում: Կներեք, ես էս ոլորտում նույնիսկ բակալավրի դիպլոմ չունեմ  :Jpit: :

հ.գ. փոխգնդապետի դեմ քրգործ չի հարուցվել, ինչքանով որ ես կարողացա պարզել:

----------


## Tig

> .....
> 
> հ.գ. փոխգնդապետի դեմ քրգործ չի հարուցվել, ինչքանով որ ես կարողացա պարզել:


*«Հարսնաքարը» պայթեցնել սպառնացած փոխգնդապետին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել*

----------

Ambrosine (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *«Հարսնաքարը» պայթեցնել սպառնացած փոխգնդապետին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել*


Հասցրի՞ն  :Jpit: : Բայց միայն ապօրինի զենք պահելու ու փոխադրելու համար են մեղադրում: Այսինքն` սա չի որակվել որպես ահաբեկչություն: Էդ առումով գոոոնե լավ ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Նեմեցը են գլծից էլ չէր ուզում ԱԺ ընտրություններին առաջադրվել. էսօր ինքը ֆուտբոլից ավելի մեծ քյար ունի՝ առաջին հերթին PR: ՀՀԿին Նեմեցը մեծամասնականով պետք էր, որ իր թաղային կրիմինալ ռեսուրսները կենտրոնացներ ՀՀԿի համար: Սկի չեմ կասկածում, որ ի սկզբանե պայմանավորվածություն կար մանդատը վայր դնելու, իսկ սենց երկու նապաստալ մեկ կրակոցով սպանեցին: 




> Պետք ա հասնել նրան, որ ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիաից դուրս գա: Այ դա իրա համար իսկականից ցավոտ կլինի:


այ սա ուրիշ հարց ա... հենց սրա վրա է պետք կենտրոնանալ առաջին հերթին:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.07.2012), Tig (05.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Տեքստը մի կողմ, ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. այս ստորագրահավաքը ինչ-որ հետևանքներ ունենալու՞ է: Այսինքն` սա անպայման հանգեցնելու՞ է Հայրապետյանի` ՀՖՖ նախագահի պաշտոնից զրկվելուն, թե՞ ժողովուրդը անիմաստ ժամանակ է կորցնում: Ու մի բան էլ. երեկ պահանջվում էր 4000 ստորագրություն, այսօր արդեն հաշվարկ է կատարվում 5000-ից: Դա ավտոմա՞տ է ավելացվում: Կներեք, ես էս ոլորտում նույնիսկ բակալավրի դիպլոմ չունեմ :


Ինձ թվումա էտ 4000/5000 ձևական մի բան գրածա: Հետևանքների մասին - ոնց երևումա էտ ուղղակի բողոքների/ստորագրությունների սայտա, որտեղ ինչ-որ արդյունքի հասնելուց հետո արդեն կարելիա դիմել UEFA/FIFA-ին դա հաշվի առնելու խնդրանքով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասցրի՞ն : Բայց միայն ապօրինի զենք պահելու ու փոխադրելու համար են մեղադրում: Այսինքն` սա չի որակվել որպես ահաբեկչություն: Էդ առումով գոոոնե լավ ա:


Վարդան Սամվելյանը կալանավորված է




> ՀՀ ՊՆ քննչական ծառայության 4-րդ կայազորային քննչական բաժնում ՀՀ ՊՆ N զորամասի հրամանատարի տեղակալ, փոխգնդապետ Վարդան Սամվելյանի նկատմամբ հուլիսի 3-ի երեկոյան մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 235-րդ հոդվածի առաջին մասով՝ ապօրինի կերպով զենք, ռազմամթերք, պայթուցիկ նյութեր կամ պայթուցիկ սարքեր ձեռք բերելը, իրացնելը, պահելը, փոխադրելը կամ կրելը:
> 
> Վ. Սամվելյանի նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց երկամսյա կալանք է ընտրվել։
> 
> *Հիշեցնենք, որ հուլիսի 1-ի գիշերը Վ. Սամվելյանը մուտք էր գործել «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիր զինամթերքով և սպառնացել պայթեցնել այն:
> *


Էս էլ *ՏՂԵՆ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2012), Freeman (05.07.2012), My World My Space (05.07.2012), Rammstein (05.07.2012), Tig (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (05.07.2012), Հայկօ (05.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (05.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ հարցազրույց ա, կարդացե՛ք: 

Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի տանիքը չի քանդվի



> Անկասկած, եթե այսքան հետևողական չլիներ հասարակությունը, այս ամենը իրարկե չէր լինի, այս իմաստով փոքր հաղթանակ է: Անկասկած, հասարակական ապատիան անհաղթահարելի բան չէ, ես այստեղ տեսնում եմ նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանի փոքր մասնակցությունը, նա որոշ հարցերում կարողանում է գնալ զիջումների, չգիտեմ դա ինչ է, բայց *այսօրվա զիջումը վտանգավոր զիջում է, խորապես վստահ եմ, որ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը ունի նրա խոստումը, նրա բոլոր արտոնությունները և հնարավորությունները կպահպանվեն: Այսպիսի լոծումներով խիստ անհավանական է դրական տեղաշարժեր ապահովել:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անպայման կարդացեք էս մի քանի հոդվածը:

«Բարի թագավոր, չար բոյարներ». արար 2–րդ

Երբ և ինչ է պետք անել

Սերժ Սարգսյանը Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին է պաշտպանում (տեսանյութ)

«Բեսպրեդելը» հովանավորվում է վերևից

Պատճառ և հետևանք

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս հարցը փիս քաղաքական հարց ա, ու շատ ակտուալ քաղաքական հարց : Իզուր ա <դեսից-դենից>-ում: Ինձ թվում ա պետք ա տեղափոխել:

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2012), murmushka (05.07.2012), Sagittarius (05.07.2012), Գալաթեա (05.07.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարծում եմ էժան շոու է նաև պայթեցնելու փորձը։ Առնվազն կասկածելի է, որ պայթեցնելու ցանկություն ունեցողը նռնակը ձեռքին մտնելու ու սաղին տեռոռի ենթարկեու փոխարեն նռնակները լցրել է սումկի մեջ, նաև ավելացրել է ինչ–որ անկապ փամփուշտներ ու սումկեն ձեռին մտել ռեստորան։ Ու մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ապօրինի զենք զինամթերք պահելու համար, թե ախպեր ջհանդամ թե ուզում էիր տրաքացնել ռեստորանը, հլը մի հատ ասա թե էս զենք զինամթերքը քեզ ու՞րդուց…  :Jpit:  Շովու են ցույց տալիս հարիֆներիս, մենք էլ ոգևորվում ու սառում թուլանում ենք, էդքան բան։ Նեմեցի մանդատը վայր դնելն էլ է շոու։ Սերժիկը տժժում ա վրաներս, կայֆեր ա բռնում, նա թքած ունի ժողովդրի անվտանգության վրա, հակառակ դեպքում համարժեք քայլեր կձեռնարկեր։ Զինվորական բժիշկները լավ մարտական պարտաստվածություն չեն անցել, որ ախրանայի մամաները լացացնեին, էդ էլ ա վատ։ Ձերբակալվածներից ոչ մեկը վրեն մի խազ չուներ, այսինքն զինվորական բժիշկները խելոք ծեծ են կերել…

----------

Աթեիստ (05.07.2012), Արէա (05.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչպես պահել շարժումը




> Շարժումն անհնար է ինքնին չքաղաքականացնել, որովհետեւ այն քաղաքական է ըստ էության, որովհետեւ առնչվում է Հայաստանի քաղաքական համակարգում էական դերակատարում ունեցող մի շերտի՝ օլիգարխիային, եւ դրա հանդեպ հասարակության դիրքերին: Առավել եւս, որ հասարակական շարժումը դնում է ոչ միայն իրավական, այլ նաեւ բարոյական պատասխանատվության պահանջ:

----------


## Chuk

Դատարկ հոդված էր Գնել՝ Միշիկի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելու շարքից:

Շատ չտարածվեմ, կարճ ասեմ իրավիճակը: Առաջացող շարժումը եզակիներից ա վերջին շրջանների տարբեր ակցիաների մեջ, որ հզորանալու ու մեծանալու տենդենց ունի: Եզակի ա նաև էն առումով, որ էստեղ բոլոր հավակնությունները մի կողմ դրած իրար կողք են կանգնել մինչև հիմա ակտիվ բոլոր խմբերը՝ թե՛ քաղաքական, թե՛ քաղաքացիական: 

Իշխանությունը էս մեծացող շարժմանն դեմն առնելու համար գործի ա դրել իրա մշտական զենքը՝ պառակտելու փորձը: Սկսվել ա շրջանառվել վարկած, որ իբր ՀԱԿ-ը փորձում ա քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահի (էս հոդվածում ոնց-որ անուն չկա, բայց նույն օպերայից ա), շարժումն իրանով անի: Լարվածություն են մտցնում, սրանով, շարժման մեջ մտնող խմբերի մեջ, ստիպում փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների անցնել, իրար մեղադրել և այլն: Սրան հասնում են միշիկյան լրատվամիջոցների ու ֆեյսբուքյան որոշ ակտիվիստների միջոցով (էսօր ինտերնետային հաղորդակցման դաշտն ամենաուժեղն ա, հենց ինտերնետային հաղորդակցման դաշտում սկսվեց առաջանալ շարժումը, նույնով էլ փորձում են կասեցնել):

Պետք ա պարզապես սադրանքին չտրվել: Պետք ա պարզապես էս պրոպագանդային չտրվել: Ես հուսով եմ, որ շարժման բոլոր մասնակիցների պատվով կհաղթահարեն էս մի փորձությունն էլ: Մինչ էդ նաև դնեմ նաև Լևոն Զուրաբյանի գրառումը, ցույց տալու համար, որ «շարժումն իրենցով անելու» հավակնություն ՀԱԿ-ում չկա. http://lurer.com/?p=30113&l=am

----------

Ֆոտոն (05.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Թեմայի հետ կապված նոր կարդացի, ես իհարկե էդ Ֆիֆաների Ուեֆաների ներքին գործերից բբան չեմ հասկանում, բայց դու էլ կարդացեք:



> *Ստորագրահավաքի իրական հասցեատերը ոչ թե դրսում, այլ ներսում է*
> «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանում տեղի ունեցած ողբերգական դեպքից հետո քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստները համացանցում ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպեցին՝ Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին պաշտոնանկ անելու համար: Մի քանի օրում հավաքվեց շուրջ 4000 ստորագրություն:
> 
> ՈւԵՖԱ-ին եւ ՖԻՖԱ-ին ուղղված նամակում նշվում էր, որ ՀՖՖ նախագահին պատկանող ռեստորանում նրա թիկնապահների կողմից դաժանորեն ծեծվել են մի քանի ռազմական բժիշկներ, որոնցից Վահե Ավետյանը, ով երկու երեխայի հայր էր, հիվանդանոցում մահացել է: «Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանն այն անձը չէ, ով պիտի ղեկավարի Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան, մարզաձեւ, որը միավորում է մարդկանց: Մենք պահանջում ենք նրա հրաժարականը հնարավորինս շուտ: ՖԻՖԱ-ի եւ ՈւԵՖԱ-ի հարգելի պաշտոնյաներ, խնդրում ենք բարձրացնել ձեր ձայնը՝ ՀՖՖ նախագահի պաշտոնում այս մարդու մնալն արգելելու հարցում»:
> 
> Այն, որ այս ակցիան արտացոլում է հասարակության բուռն եւ արդարացի զայրույթը, միանգամայն հասկանալի է, սակայն պետք է գիտակցել նաեւ, թե որքանով է արդյունավետ եվրոպական ու համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլային կառույցների ղեկավարներին նման հարցով դիմելը: Միանգամից շեշտենք, որ ՖԻՖԱ-ի կանոնադրությամբ արգելվում է պետության եւ ցանկացած այլ կառույցի (այդ թվում եւ՝ միջազգային մարմինների) միջամտությունը ֆուտբոլի ազգային ֆեդերացիաների ներքին գործերին: Շատ են եղել այնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ պետական տարբեր ատյանների միջամտությունները հանգեցրել են ՖԻՖԱ-ի եւ ՈւԵՖԱ-ի կողմից խիստ քայլերի՝ նախազգուշացումից մինչեւ երկարատեւ որակազրկում (տվյալ երկրի հավաքականներին ու ակումբներին արգելվել է մասնակցել ցանկացած մրցաշարի, որն անցկացվում է այս կառույցների հովանու ներքո): Իհարկե, նամակում օտարերկրացի չինովնիկներից չէր պահանջվում անմիջականորեն պաշտոնանկ անել Հայրապետյանին, սակայն ըստ էության կոչ էր արվում միջամտել ՀՖՖ գործունեությանը. բանն այն է, որ ՀՖՖ նախագահին ընտրում եւ պաշտոնանկ է անում ՀՖՖ ընդհանուր ժողովը:
> 
> Եվ ահա ՈւԵՖԱ-ի պատասխանը նախաձեռնությանը, թե կառույցը ազգային ֆեդերացիաների հետ հարաբերվում է իր կանոնադրության համաձայն, ու նաեւ այն, որ ինքը «հարգալից է վերաբերվում ազգային ասոցիացիաների անկախությանն ու ինքնավարությանը եւ չի կարող միջամտել ազգային ֆեդերացիաների ներքին գործերին», շատ սպասելի էր:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, Հարսնաքարը մենք պտի կարանանք լավ հասկանանք… դրա խորություննը ավելի լավ ըմբռնենք… էսի ամենաթողություն միայն անվանելը միամտություն ա… էսի համակարգային բնույթ ունի որի support system-ը մենք ենք… ոչ մի սիստեմ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ եթե support system չունի… որպես օրինակ պետք ա նայել հենց էս ֆորումի թեմաների քննարկումները, ու պարտադիր չի մենակ քաղաքական բաժնի կամ էս թեմային առնչվող թեմաներին… օրինակ Արէայի բացած "Հարսանիք" մենակ որ նայենք շատ դիպուկ ու բացատրական ա թե մենք ինչի ենք հասել հենց ստեղ… Արէան շատ լավ թեմա ա բացել ու շատ բաների պատասխան ա տալիս (անձամբ ինքը չէ)… մարդիկ փող են հավաքում իրանց զրկելով որ Հարսնաքարում ամուսնան… Հարսնաքարը շքեղության ու ճոխության չափանիշ ա, մարդկանց երազանք ու շատերը նախանձությունից են վատն ուզում… մեր հասարակության մի զգալի մասն ուզում ա իրանց տեղն ըլնի, բայց ձայնը բարձրանում ա մեր ազնիվ խավը… 

Հարսնաքարի պես դեպքեր շատ են եղել, սա առաջինը չի… 

հիմա պահանջում են մեղավորներին պատժել, նեմեցին պատժել… ո՞նց պտի դատենք ու պատժենք… ո՞վ ա դատելու… Մացո՞ն, մեղադրանքն էլ Փիլոյանն ա ներկայացնելու՞… 

…անիմաստ պահանջ ա իմ կարծիքով… Սերժի հրաժարականը միակ պահանջն ա որ էսօր կարա ակտուալ լինի… որիշ ոչ մի բան… մոռացեք ամեն ինչի մասին… 

կակ ռազ պետք չի պահանջել որ մեղավորները պատժվեն, որովհետև "մեղավորները կպատժվեն" ումեն ինչ կլինի նենց ոնց որ առաջ էր… fuck'm… ոչ մի պատիժ… վերից վար հրաժարական… 

քանի՞ հոգի ա էսօր դրսում… էս ա հաշիվ… մնացածը հեչ…

----------

murmushka (06.07.2012), Տրիբուն (05.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները իմպոտենտ են, իմ կարծիքով, քանի որ դրանք աշխատում են ներմալ հսարակարգերում, որտեղ դատական, գործադիր և օրենսդիր իշխանությունները անկախ են մեկը մեկից… 

Մաշտոցի պուրակը ձեզ օպրինակ… նույնն էլ սա կանեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վարդան Սամվելյանը կալանավորված է
> 
> 
> 
> Էս էլ *ՏՂԵՆ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ապեր, մեկը որ մի բան ուզում ա տրաքաղցնի կամ մեկին սպանի, մի անգամից անում ա առանց հեքիաթ պատմելու… հաստատ որ ինքը հարսնաքարը տրաքացներ, ոչ ոքի մոտ հարց չէր առաջանա թե էդ ինչի՞ համար են տրաքացրել… ամբողջ աշխարհում հեքիաթները գնփցնելուց հետո են պատմում…

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, մեկը որ մի բան ուզում ա տրաքաղցնի կամ մեկին սպանի, մի անգամից անում ա առանց հեքիաթ պատմելու… հաստատ որ ինքը հարսնաքարը տրաքացներ, ոչ ոքի մոտ հարց չէր առաջանա թե էդ ինչի՞ համար են տրաքացրել… ամբողջ աշխարհում հեքիաթները գնփցնելուց հետո են պատմում…


Ապեր, էսքան չարածից հետո, էս տղեն գոնե մի բան արել ա .... ես իրա կիսատ արածին ավելի մեծ արժեք եմ տալիս, քանի հինգ տարվա հազար հատ լեռան քարոզին

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2012), Tig (06.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դատարկ հոդված էր Գնել՝ Միշիկի ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելու շարքից:
> 
> Շատ չտարածվեմ, կարճ ասեմ իրավիճակը: Առաջացող շարժումը եզակիներից ա վերջին շրջանների տարբեր ակցիաների մեջ, որ հզորանալու ու մեծանալու տենդենց ունի: Եզակի ա նաև էն առումով, որ էստեղ բոլոր հավակնությունները մի կողմ դրած իրար կողք են կանգնել մինչև հիմա ակտիվ բոլոր խմբերը՝ թե՛ քաղաքական, թե՛ քաղաքացիական: 
> 
> Իշխանությունը էս մեծացող շարժմանն դեմն առնելու համար գործի ա դրել իրա մշտական զենքը՝ պառակտելու փորձը: Սկսվել ա շրջանառվել վարկած, որ իբր ՀԱԿ-ը փորձում ա քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահի (էս հոդվածում ոնց-որ անուն չկա, բայց նույն օպերայից ա), շարժումն իրանով անի: Լարվածություն են մտցնում, սրանով, շարժման մեջ մտնող խմբերի մեջ, ստիպում փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների անցնել, իրար մեղադրել և այլն: Սրան հասնում են միշիկյան լրատվամիջոցների ու ֆեյսբուքյան որոշ ակտիվիստների միջոցով (էսօր ինտերնետային հաղորդակցման դաշտն ամենաուժեղն ա, հենց ինտերնետային հաղորդակցման դաշտում սկսվեց առաջանալ շարժումը, նույնով էլ փորձում են կասեցնել):
> 
> Պետք ա պարզապես սադրանքին չտրվել: Պետք ա պարզապես էս պրոպագանդային չտրվել: Ես հուսով եմ, որ շարժման բոլոր մասնակիցների պատվով կհաղթահարեն էս մի փորձությունն էլ: Մինչ էդ նաև դնեմ նաև Լևոն Զուրաբյանի գրառումը, ցույց տալու համար, որ «շարժումն իրենցով անելու» հավակնություն ՀԱԿ-ում չկա. http://lurer.com/?p=30113&l=am


Չուկ ջան, մոտավորապես նույն բանն էլ ես եմ մտածել, բայց պօժիվյոմ ուվիդիմ: Իմպոտենտությունը մի հատ վիճակ ա, որ հայտարություններով չի բուժվում, ու վախենամ ինչքան էլ էս հոդվածը միշիկական անվանես, մեջը լիքը ռացիոնալություն լինի: Իսկ էտ ռացիոնալությունը ապացուցվում ա արդյունքով, ինչպես միշտ: Այ եթե կապահովվի էնքան կոնսոլիդացիա, որ Սերժին չենք թողնի նախագահ դառնա երկրորդ անգամ, կասեմ սաղ ճիշտ էր: Իսկ էս պահի դրությամբ ճիշտա Միշիկը ցավոք սրտի: Ունենք ՀԱԿ ու մնացած ընդիմադդիրներ, որոնք ԱԺ-ում են, ու ունենք սպասվող նախագահական ընտրություններ, որի արդյունքով էլ կերևա, թե գոնե էս անգամ ով ինչքան պլոճիկ ունի, ով ինչքան ա մաքուր իրա հայտարարությունների մեջ:  

Կարամ ասեմ մի բան, էս պահին ճիշտը ասող մի հատ տղա կա Հայաստանում ու էտ Սերժն ա: Իսկ իրա ճիշտ մի հատ ա - փաթթած ունեմ սաղիդ ձեր շարժումներով, հայտարարություններով, ընդդիմությամբ, ԱԺ-ում տեղերով, որը ես եմ ձեզ նվիրել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, էսքան չարածից հետո, էս տղեն գոնե մի բան արել ա .... ես իրա կիսատ արածին ավելի մեծ արժեք եմ տալիս, քանի հինգ տարվա հազար հատ լեռան քարոզին


տենց մի ասա ընգեր… սպասենք տենանք էս տղին ինչ ա լինելու…

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմպոտենտությունը մի հատ վիճակ ա, որ հայտարություններով չի բուժվում, ու վախենամ ինչքան էլ էս հոդվածը միշիկական անվանես, մեջը լիքը ռացիոնալություն լինի:


Գնել ջան, երկու բառով խոսեմ էս ռացիոնալության մասին: Չգիտեմ ճիշտ եմ թե չէ, բայց ես սկսել եմ շատ զգուշավոր մոտենալ հայ բոլոր վերլուծաբաններին ու հատկապես մի քանիսին, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց էս հոդվածի հեղինակն ա: 

Փորձենք հասկանալ, թե սրա ռացիոնալությունն ու հոդվածի ասելիքն ինչ ա: Որովհետև հոդվածն ունի երկու շերտ, առաջին շերտն էն ա, որ դու ռացիոնալություն ես անվանում ու դա էն ա, ինչն իբր ուզել ա գրել հեղինակը, երկրորդը կարմիր գծով գնացող տակի շերտն ա, որը իբր բացահայտ չի ասում, բայց կարդացողի մեջ ահագին բան տպավորվում ա ու սխալ ուղղությամբ տանում: Ուրեմն հոդվածի հիմնական ասելիքն էն ա, որ պետք ա ազատ թողնել երիտասարդ նախաձեռնողներին ու վստահել, ու քաղաքական ուժերն ու քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ ճիշտ կանեն, որ այդ որոշումները կատարեն, զինվոր դառնան: Տակից ասելիքը ստեղ էն էր, որ իբր որոշ ուժեր փորձում են շարժումն իրենցով անել, խորհուրդներ տալով ուղորդել ու նման բաներ: Իրականում հենց սա ա Բադալյանը սղացնում իրա հոդվածով: Թե ում ա ակնարկում կհասկանա լրատվությանը հետևող ցանկացած մեկը: Իսկ որտև իրա հոդվածը շատ-շատերն են կարդում, շատերի մոտ դա կտպավորվի:

Իսկ իրականությունն էն ա, որ սա ազատ նախաձեռնության ա, որն ունի իր առաջնային կազմակերպիչները (անուններ չենք տալիս), ովքեր էլ գծում են սցենարը, քայլերն են որոշում ու անում: Որևէ մեկն այդ քայլերի վրա ազդել չի էլ փորձում: Քաղաքական ու հասարակական գործիչները, տարբեր ուժերի, գալիս ու պարզապես մասնակցում են այդ ակցիաներին, երբ նրանց ձայն են տալիս, ելույթ են ունենում, բայց ներկայացնում իրենց տեսակետը ու պատկերացումները, ոչ թե փորձում ազդել պրոցեսի վրա: Տամ որոշ անուններ, որպեսզի պարզ դառնա ներկապնակի հարստությունը.
Անահիտ Բախշյան, Ժառանգություն 
Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան, Ժառանգություն 
Գարեգին Չուքասզյան, Սարդարապատ 
Լևոն Զուրաբյան, ՀԱԿ
Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, ՀԱԿ
Նվարդ Մանասյան, ՀՅԴ
Մարինե Պետրոսյան
և այլն:

Ու ասում եմ, որևէ մեկը հավակնություն չունի էս շարժումն իրենով անելու ու չի էլ կարող, ուղղակի չի կարող: Որ օրը ՀԱԿ-ը դառավ նախաձեռնող, մի մասը փախնելու ա, որ օրը Ժառանգությունը դառավ, մի ուրիշ մասն ա փախնելու, որ օրը Մաշտոցի պուրակի ակտիվիստները դառան, մի ուրիշ մասն ա փախնելու ու սենց շարունակաբար: Էս պահին նախաձեռնող խմբում ով ասես կա՝ թե՛ ՀԱԿ-ից, թե՛ Ժառանգությունից, թե՛ ակտիվ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններից (ակտիվ երիտասարդներ) ու իրենք լիարժեք տիրապետում են իրավիճակին, իրար հետ լեզու գտնում ու կազմակերպում են, անկախ գուցե նախկինում ու այլ հարցերում ունեցած տարաձայնություններից կամ գուցե անգամ անձնական հարաբերություններից:

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ էդ ռացիոնալությունը, հոդվածի, լրիվ սարքովի ա, ներկայացվում ա ԻԲՐ խնդիր ու առաջարկվում էդ խնդրի լուծումը: Խնդիրն ինքն էս պահին չկա: Էս պահին էդ խնդիրը փորձում են արհեստական ստեղծել, արհեստական լարումներ են ստեղծում, արհեստական հավակնությունների բախումներ են ստեղծում ու էդ շատ վատ ա: Ես չեմ ուզում պնդել, որ էս հոդվածը էդ նպատակի համար ա գրված, բայց եթե նույն օրը միանգամից տարբեր անկյուններից նույն արհեստական խնդիրն ա հրամցվում, արդեն կասկածելի ա: Բայց ասեմ, քննարկումներին հետևելով տպավորություն ունեմ, որ առաջին բուռն ռեակցիաներն անցնում ա ու խնդիրը հաղթահարվում ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի հատ անձնական կարծիք գրեմ էլի… 

Հայաստանում կարա մի բան շարժվի մենակ էն դեպքում երբ բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցությունները (կենդանւի մնացածները, խոսքս նրանց մասին ա որոնք գործունեություն են ծավալում) դեմոնստրատիվ ու իրանց կուսակցության անունից կհամագործակցեն մեկ խնդրի շուրջ՝ իշխանության հեռացման շուրջ որի կմիանան բոլոր քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններն ու հասարակական կազմակերպությունները… ստեղ կարևոր ա որ բոլոր կուսակցությունները իրենց ամբողջությունն ու ինքնությունը պահպանեն… 

սա սիմվոլիկ բան ա, բայց կարա աշխատի եթե հասարակությունը ակտիվանա թեկուզ հենց էս խնդրի առիթով… ակտիվացման առիթ Հայաստանում շատ կա, բայց վերջին ընտրությունները կարծես այլ բան են ասում… մի խոսքով առիթը կարևոր չի… կարա լինի աննշան…

Գալով Հակոբի հոդվածին… մաքուր շարժում մաքուր երիտասարդներով առանց կուսակցականացնելու… տենց բան գոյություն չունի… քաղաքական դաշտը կուսակցություններով ու հասարակական ակտիվությամբ ա քաղաքական դաշտ… ստեղից որ կոմպոնենտը որ հանես քաղաքական դաշտը կվերանա… ընդ որում հասարակական ակտիվությունն ամենակարևորն ա ու ալտերնատիվ չունի… հասարակական կազմակերպություններով ու քաղաքացիական շարժումներով քաղաքկան լուծումներ չեն տրվում, չի լինում տենց բան, իրանք էդ մեխանիզմներին չեն տիրապետում… դրա վառ օրինակները շատ են երբ քաղաքացիական խնդիրները մեծ ալիք ու աղմուկ են բարձրացնում ու քանի որ իշխանությունները լուծումներ չեն կարող տալ քաղաքացիական կազմակերպությունները դիմում են օրինական մեխանիզմներին, արդյունքում մի քանի պատգամավոր "մի կողմ են դնում իրենց կուսակցական շահերը" և "լուծում" գտնում խնդրին… տաքսիստներ, ռազտամոժկի խնդիրը, ոսկերիչները… 

մենք էսքան ժամանակ Հակոբի ասածն ենք անում ու բոլոր բողոքի օջախները հաջողությամբ հանգցվում են ու նույնն էլ սա են անելու… 

… հակառակը, բոլոր կուսակցությունները պետք ա ավելի ակտիվանան իրանց նախագահների ու ղեկավարների մակարդակով ու հասարակական դժգոհությունը՝ էդ ալիքը  պետք աղեկավարվի "վերկուսակցական", այն է այս դեպքում բոլոր կուսակցությունների գլխավորությամբ միասնական գլխավորությամբ հանվի փողոց և մտցվի պառլամենտ… մի պահանջով, ներկա իշխանությունների հրաժարականը և արտահերթ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ… 

էսօր խոսքը իշխանափոխության մասին չի այլևս, էսօր Հայաստանի՝ որպես պետության գոյության մասին ա… դրա վկայությունը ստատիստիկան ա… սոց հարցումները չէ՝ ստատիստիկան…

----------

Quyr Qery (08.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պետք ա պայքարել համակարգի դեմ, համակարգի .... մի անգամ էլ նայեք Matrix-ը, մի քան իանգամ նայեք, հազար անգամ խնդրել եմ ... ու համակարգի դեմ պետք ա պայքարել իրա մեթոդներով .... ԼՈՄ .. 

Հա, ու կարաք մի անգամ էլ The Hunger Games-ը Նայեք, լրիվ էս թեմայի մեջ ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պետք ա պայքարել համակարգի դեմ, համակարգի .... մի անգամ էլ նայեք Matrix-ը, մի քան իանգամ նայեք, հազար անգամ խնդրել եմ ... ու համակարգի դեմ պետք ա պայքարել իրա մեթոդներով .... ԼՈՄ .. 
> 
> Հա, ու կարաք մի անգամ էլ The Hunger Games-ը Նայեք, լրիվ էս թեմայի մեջ ա:


Ապեր, համակարգը մենք ենք… իրանք համակարգից դուրս էին դրա համար էլ կարացան անեին, մենք մեջն ենք… ընտրությունները նոր են եղել… Լֆիկի լրբերի դեմն էլ կարծես մարդ դուրս չեկավ… համակարգը ո՞նց ենք քանդելու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, համակարգը մենք ենք… իրանք համակարգից դուրս էին դրա համար էլ կարացան անեին, մենք մեջն ենք… ընտրությունները նոր են եղել… Լֆիկի լրբերի դեմն էլ կարծես մարդ դուրս չեկավ… համակարգը ո՞նց ենք քանդելու…


Մինիմում բոյկոտով ... եթե բանը հասավ հերթական նախագահականին, ով գնա ընտրության էշ ա.... էսօրվանից ասում եմ, նեղանալ չլինի .. 

Իսկ մինչև էտ, ոնց կարանք .. քֆուր, քար, փեդ .. լիքը մարդով միտինգ ... թե չէ, ակցիա, վազելով նախագահական, ընդից դատախազություն, ընդից ԱԺ-ի դեմը ...... չեք հոգնե հինգ տարի նույն բանից: 

Իսկ միտինգ կազմակերպող ոնց որ դեռ չկա, մեծ միտինգ, ՄԻՏԻՆԳ ...

----------

Mephistopheles (06.07.2012), Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մինիմում բոյկոտով ... եթե բանը հասավ հերթական նախագահականին, ով գնա ընտրության էշ ա.... էսօրվանից ասում եմ, նեղանալ չլինի .. 
> 
> Իսկ մինչև էտ, ոնց կարանք .. քֆուր, քար, փեդ .. լիքը մարդով միտինգ ... թե չէ, ակցիա, վազելով նախագահական, ընդից դատախազություն, ընդից ԱԺ-ի դեմը ...... չեք հոգնե հինգ տարի նույն բանից: 
> 
> Իսկ միտինգ կազմակերպող ոնց որ դեռ չկա, մեծ միտինգ, ՄԻՏԻՆԳ ...


ոչ կազմակերպողը կա ոչ էլ միտինգի գնացողը… բայց միակ ձևը ստիպելն ա որ հրաժարական տան… արտահերթ… ախր ստեղ ուրիշ ճաշեր ել են եփում… իքաղաքականացնել, չկուսակցականացնել… տենց չի լինի…

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները իմպոտենտ են, իմ կարծիքով, քանի որ դրանք աշխատում են ներմալ հսարակարգերում, որտեղ դատական, գործադիր և օրենսդիր իշխանությունները անկախ են մեկը մեկից… 
> 
> Մաշտոցի պուրակը ձեզ օպրինակ… նույնն էլ սա կանեն…


Համամիտ չեմ Մեֆ ջան: Էսօր քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները շատ ավելի մեծ հարցեր են կարողանում լուծել քան թե քաղաքականները: Մաշտոցի պուրակը քեզ օրինակ:  :Wink: 
Իհարկե քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները դեռ չունեն այն պոտենցիան, որ նրանց իմպոտենտ գնահատողները բան չունենան ասելու:
Բայց ես միշտ եղել եմ այն կարծիքին, որ անկախ իշխանության լեգիտիմ լինել չլինելուց, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների մեխանիզմն է միակ ճանապարհը իշխանություններին ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼ ստիպելու համար: Եթե ընտրվեց լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ու դաշտում չկան քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների գործող մեխանիզմ, նշանակում է այդ իշխանություններն էլ են դատապարտված պորտաբույծների վերածվելուն: Մենք կոկորդներս ճղում ենք, որ ժողովրդավարոթյուն ենք ուզում: Բա էդ դեպքում ուզում ենք մատը մատին չտա՞լ: Ժողովրդավարություն ասվածը ենթադրում է հասարակության ակտիվ մասնակցություն երկրի բոլոր հարցերում: Նենց որ մենք բոլորս պիտի պատրաստ լինենք մեր միջոցների ու ժամանակի մի մասը ծախսել քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների վրա: Դա է մեր ընտրությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե մենք չենք ուզում ակտիվ լինել, նշանակում է իրավունք էլ չունենք ժողովրդավարություն պահանջելու: Հենա թագավորը մեր փոխարեն կընդունի որոշումներ, մենք էլ ավելորդ ներվեր, միջոցներ ու ժամանակ չենք ծախքսի դրա վրա: Ժողովրդավարության մինուսը դա է, որ հասարակ քաղաքացին պարտավորվում է իր մասնակցությունը ցուցաբերել երկրում ծառացած խնդիրների լուծման համար:
Հիմա բնականաբար իշխանությունները պիտի ամեն գնով փորձեն վիժեցնել այս նախաձեռնությունները: Նորմալ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա է: Բայց ինչպես Չուկն է ասում, արդեն իսկ մեր հասարակության մեջ ձևավորվել է այն շերտը, որը պատրաստ է բոլոր տարաձայնությունները մի կողմն դնելով համախմբվել խնդրի շուրջ: Մնում է հասնել նրան, որ այդ շերտը մեծանա:
Իսկ Տրիբունի ասած լոմոի մասով էլ, այնքանով եմ համամիտ, որ այս նույն շերտը պիտի պատրաստ լինի լոմ վերցնելուն, եթե փորձեն այս շերտին հիմնովին վերացնել: Բայց միևնույն է լոմով հեղափոխություն անելուց հետո էլի ու էլի պիտի լինեն այս պրոցեսները, քանի որ նորից կրկնվեմ, եթե իշխանավորը ներքևից ճնշում չի զգում, նա վերածվում է պորտաբույծի:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer



----------

murmushka (06.07.2012), Tig (06.07.2012), Աթեիստ (06.07.2012), Վիշապ (06.07.2012), Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer



----------

murmushka (06.07.2012), Tig (06.07.2012), Աթեիստ (06.07.2012), Վիշապ (06.07.2012), Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 


Շանթ – Ես գտնում եմ, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի պիտի զենք կրելու իրավունք ունենա...
լրագրող – վա՜յ...

 :LOL:  

Այ սենց սիրուն կտրած ունքերով–բակերով, կաստում–գալստուկով, գրագետ հայերենով լրագրող հեռուստաչգիտեմինչաբաններ, որ «պանյածիան» թարգմանում են «արժեքներ», իսկ զենք կրելու իրավունքի մասին ասում են` «վո՜յ»... Արժեքեների մուտացիայի վառ ապացույց։ Շանթը իր անկապ հայացքով, ժարգոնով ու իր ձեռով–ոտով խոսալով իր աշխարհայացով երևի մի տասը հարկ բարձր է սույն ՔՅԱՌԹ լրագրողից, որի քյառթությունը հմտորեն թաքնվում է «խելոք» դեմքի տակ :Bad:  

Մեր խնդիրների խնդիրն այն է, որ բեմն ու իշխանությունը գրավել են այ սենց խիյարները, որ «պանյածիա» չունեն, թե իրենց դերը ինչն է։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2012), murmushka (06.07.2012), Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Աթեիստ (06.07.2012), Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համամիտ չեմ Մեֆ ջան: Էսօր քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները շատ ավելի մեծ հարցեր են կարողանում լուծել քան թե քաղաքականները: Մաշտոցի պուրակը քեզ օրինակ: 
> Իհարկե քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները դեռ չունեն այն պոտենցիան, որ նրանց իմպոտենտ գնահատողները բան չունենան ասելու:
> Բայց ես միշտ եղել եմ այն կարծիքին, որ անկախ իշխանության լեգիտիմ լինել չլինելուց, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների մեխանիզմն է միակ ճանապարհը իշխանություններին ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼ ստիպելու համար: Եթե ընտրվեց լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ու դաշտում չկան քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների գործող մեխանիզմ, նշանակում է այդ իշխանություններն էլ են դատապարտված պորտաբույծների վերածվելուն: Մենք կոկորդներս ճղում ենք, որ ժողովրդավարոթյուն ենք ուզում: Բա էդ դեպքում ուզում ենք մատը մատին չտա՞լ: Ժողովրդավարություն ասվածը ենթադրում է հասարակության ակտիվ մասնակցություն երկրի բոլոր հարցերում: Նենց որ մենք բոլորս պիտի պատրաստ լինենք մեր միջոցների ու ժամանակի մի մասը ծախսել քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների վրա: Դա է մեր ընտրությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե մենք չենք ուզում ակտիվ լինել, նշանակում է իրավունք էլ չունենք ժողովրդավարություն պահանջելու: Հենա թագավորը մեր փոխարեն կընդունի որոշումներ, մենք էլ ավելորդ ներվեր, միջոցներ ու ժամանակ չենք ծախքսի դրա վրա: Ժողովրդավարության մինուսը դա է, որ հասարակ քաղաքացին պարտավորվում է իր մասնակցությունը ցուցաբերել երկրում ծառացած խնդիրների լուծման համար:
> Հիմա բնականաբար իշխանությունները պիտի ամեն գնով փորձեն վիժեցնել այս նախաձեռնությունները: Նորմալ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա է: Բայց ինչպես Չուկն է ասում, արդեն իսկ մեր հասարակության մեջ ձևավորվել է այն շերտը, որը պատրաստ է բոլոր տարաձայնությունները մի կողմն դնելով համախմբվել խնդրի շուրջ: Մնում է հասնել նրան, որ այդ շերտը մեծանա:
> Իսկ Տրիբունի ասած լոմոի մասով էլ, այնքանով եմ համամիտ, որ այս նույն շերտը պիտի պատրաստ լինի լոմ վերցնելուն, եթե փորձեն այս շերտին հիմնովին վերացնել: Բայց միևնույն է լոմով հեղափոխություն անելուց հետո էլի ու էլի պիտի լինեն այս պրոցեսները, քանի որ նորից կրկնվեմ, եթե իշխանավորը ներքևից ճնշում չի զգում, նա վերածվում է պորտաբույծի:


չնայած քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը դեմոկրատիայի պահպանման և ուժեղացման երաշխավորն ա, այն երբեք չի կարող դեմոկրատիա, իշխանափոխություն կամ քաղաքական փոփոխություն մտցնել… քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն աշխատում ա երբ երկրում կա արդեն աշխատող սիստեմ… քաղհասարակությունն ու քաղաքական փոփոխությունները դրանք մեր դեպքում զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են ընդ որում քաղհասարակության տարրերը պարտավոր են աջակցել քաղաքական գործընթացներին, հակառակ դեպքում քաղաքական փոփոխություններ եթե չլինեն, ապա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը անգամ հաղթանակների դեպքում կպարտվի ու սիստեմ՝ ռեժիմն ավելի կուժեղանա… 

դրա ապացույցը Մաշտոցի պուրակն ա, որը դու բերում ես որպես հաջողություն…

քաղաքացիական գործընթացի հաջողությունը պայմանավորվում ա օրինական միջոցներով օրինականության հաստատում… Մաշտոցի պարագայում դա տեղի չունեցավ… ընդամենը բուտկեքը հանեցին… փոխարենը հստակ երևաց որ Հայաստանում որոշում ա կայացնում ընդամենը մի մարդ, պետք չի դիմել օրինապահ, դատական և այլ մարմինների և սեփականությունը բացարձակապես պաշտպանված չէ… մենք սա առաջ էլ գիտեինք ուղղակի էս ամեն ինչը արվեց մի օրինակով… բառացի… "սիրուն չի քանդի" ֆրազը ուղիղ խոսքով Հայաստանի ամբողջ պետական համակարգը կենտրոնացրեց (ցույց տվեց) մի մարդու ձեռքը… 

և ի՞նչ եղավ… 

բոլորը համարեցին որ հաղթել են ու գնացին տուն… մինչդեռ էս դեպքում, քաղաքացիական շարժումը պիտի ֆռար ու պաշտպաներ էն մարդկանց շահերը որոնք սեփականություն ունեին էդ տարածքում և թե ինչքանով էր դա օրինական ոչ դուք ոչ էլ "նախագահն" իրավունք ուներ որոշելու… դա դատարանի գործն էր… դուք կարող եք վիճարկել բայց ոչ որոշել… 

ցավոք այսօր Հայաստանում ոչ միայն քաղաքացիական կազմակերպությունները չեն կարող օրենքով օրինականություն հաստատել այլև օգնում են որ սիստեմն ավելի ամրապնդի… նրանք ըստ էության անօրինակության միջոցով հարցերի լուծմամբ հասարակական դժգոհությունը հանգցնում են և ստեղծում ու ամրապմնդում էն տեսակետը որ օրինական միջոցներով Հայաստանում երբեք հարց չի լուծվի… 

…այս պարագային ոչ թե համակարգը չի քանդվի, այլ կամրապնդվի… Մաշտոցի դասը սա է… 

Հայաստանում պետք ա բոլոր քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական ուժերի կոնսոլիդացում ընդդեմ համակարգի… բոլոր միջոցներով պետք ա խուսափել հակարգի հետ համագործակցելուց… սա չի նշանակում որ ընտրությունների չպետք ա գնալ… սիստեմն ամենաշատը ընտրություններից ա վախում (բայց էս վերջինից հետո կարծես խնդիր էլ չի տեսնում)… միակ ամենաճիշտ վարյանտը կլինի սիպել իշխանությոնը հրաժարական տալ ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների գնալ… սա դեռ հնարավոր ա եթե հասարակությունը քաղաքացիականից կենտրոնանա քաղաքականի վրա ու ակտիվանա… ուժի և պօրինականության բալանսը պետք ա պահպանվի… լոմ/սահմանադրություն… 

…հակառակ դեպքում մեզ սպասվում են շատ վատ օրեր ու համազգային նվաստացում… 

Հայաստանի հարցը տենց պարզ չի… ավելի բարդ ա քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք ու մենք պարտավոր ենք էս ամեն ինչին նայել կոմպլեքս՝ որպես ներքին/արտաքին/իրավական/դեմոգրաֆիական/տնտեսական/ֆինանսական/տարածաշրջանային ամբողջություն… Հայաստանում ոչ մի ուժ չի կարողանում հարցին նայել կոմպլեքս… բացի… չեմ ուզում էսի քարոզչություն նայվի, բայց անկախ էդ ուժի կարողություններից, նա սա գիտակցում ա… կարող ա իրանք չեն կարող, բայց գիտակցում են…

----------

murmushka (07.07.2012), Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Տրիբուն (07.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համամիտ չեմ Մեֆ ջան: Էսօր քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները շատ ավելի մեծ հարցեր են կարողանում լուծել քան թե քաղաքականները: Մաշտոցի պուրակը քեզ օրինակ: 
> Իհարկե քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները դեռ չունեն այն պոտենցիան, որ նրանց իմպոտենտ գնահատողները բան չունենան ասելու:
> Բայց ես միշտ եղել եմ այն կարծիքին, որ անկախ իշխանության լեգիտիմ լինել չլինելուց, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների մեխանիզմն է միակ ճանապարհը իշխանություններին ԱՇԽԱՏԵԼ ստիպելու համար: Եթե ընտրվեց լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ու դաշտում չկան քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների գործող մեխանիզմ, նշանակում է այդ իշխանություններն էլ են դատապարտված պորտաբույծների վերածվելուն: Մենք կոկորդներս ճղում ենք, որ ժողովրդավարոթյուն ենք ուզում: Բա էդ դեպքում ուզում ենք մատը մատին չտա՞լ: Ժողովրդավարություն ասվածը ենթադրում է հասարակության ակտիվ մասնակցություն երկրի բոլոր հարցերում: Նենց որ մենք բոլորս պիտի պատրաստ լինենք մեր միջոցների ու ժամանակի մի մասը ծախսել քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունների վրա: Դա է մեր ընտրությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե մենք չենք ուզում ակտիվ լինել, նշանակում է իրավունք էլ չունենք ժողովրդավարություն պահանջելու: Հենա թագավորը մեր փոխարեն կընդունի որոշումներ, մենք էլ ավելորդ ներվեր, միջոցներ ու ժամանակ չենք ծախքսի դրա վրա: Ժողովրդավարության մինուսը դա է, որ հասարակ քաղաքացին պարտավորվում է իր մասնակցությունը ցուցաբերել երկրում ծառացած խնդիրների լուծման համար:
> Հիմա բնականաբար իշխանությունները պիտի ամեն գնով փորձեն վիժեցնել այս նախաձեռնությունները: Նորմալ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա է: Բայց ինչպես Չուկն է ասում, արդեն իսկ մեր հասարակության մեջ ձևավորվել է այն շերտը, որը պատրաստ է բոլոր տարաձայնությունները մի կողմն դնելով համախմբվել խնդրի շուրջ: Մնում է հասնել նրան, որ այդ շերտը մեծանա:
> Իսկ Տրիբունի ասած լոմոի մասով էլ, այնքանով եմ համամիտ, որ այս նույն շերտը պիտի պատրաստ լինի լոմ վերցնելուն, եթե փորձեն այս շերտին հիմնովին վերացնել: Բայց միևնույն է լոմով հեղափոխություն անելուց հետո էլի ու էլի պիտի լինեն այս պրոցեսները, քանի որ նորից կրկնվեմ, եթե իշխանավորը ներքևից ճնշում չի զգում, նա վերածվում է պորտաբույծի:


Մի բան ևս… եթե իշխանությունը օրինական չի, նրան ներքևից ճնշել չի լինի, նրան միայն հեռացնում են… մոռացեք որ անօրինական իշխանությանը դուք կստիպեք աշխատել… անօրինական իշխանությունների միակ օրինական քայլը կարա հրաժարականը լինի… ուրիշ չկա…

----------

Տրիբուն (07.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չնայած քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը դեմոկրատիայի պահպանման և ուժեղացման երաշխավորն ա, այն երբեք չի կարող դեմոկրատիա, իշխանափոխություն կամ քաղաքական փոփոխություն մտցնել… քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն աշխատում ա երբ երկրում կա արդեն աշխատող սիստեմ… քաղհասարակությունն ու քաղաքական փոփոխությունները դրանք մեր դեպքում զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են ընդ որում քաղհասարակության տարրերը պարտավոր են աջակցել քաղաքական գործընթացներին, հակառակ դեպքում քաղաքական փոփոխություններ եթե չլինեն, ապա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը անգամ հաղթանակների դեպքում կպարտվի ու սիստեմ՝ ռեժիմն ավելի կուժեղանա… 
> 
> դրա ապացույցը Մաշտոցի պուրակն ա, որը դու բերում ես որպես հաջողություն…
> 
> քաղաքացիական գործընթացի հաջողությունը պայմանավորվում ա օրինական միջոցներով օրինականության հաստատում… Մաշտոցի պարագայում դա տեղի չունեցավ… ընդամենը բուտկեքը հանեցին… փոխարենը հստակ երևաց որ Հայաստանում որոշում ա կայացնում ընդամենը մի մարդ, պետք չի դիմել օրինապահ, դատական և այլ մարմինների և սեփականությունը բացարձակապես պաշտպանված չէ… մենք սա առաջ էլ գիտեինք ուղղակի էս ամեն ինչը արվեց մի օրինակով… բառացի… "սիրուն չի քանդի" ֆրազը ուղիղ խոսքով Հայաստանի ամբողջ պետական համակարգը կենտրոնացրեց (ցույց տվեց) մի մարդու ձեռքը… 
> 
> և ի՞նչ եղավ… 
> 
> բոլորը համարեցին որ հաղթել են ու գնացին տուն… մինչդեռ էս դեպքում, քաղաքացիական շարժումը պիտի ֆռար ու պաշտպաներ էն մարդկանց շահերը որոնք սեփականություն ունեին էդ տարածքում և թե ինչքանով էր դա օրինական ոչ դուք ոչ էլ "նախագահն" իրավունք ուներ որոշելու… դա դատարանի գործն էր… դուք կարող եք վիճարկել բայց ոչ որոշել… 
> ...


Բան չմնաց, ու հեսա դու էլ վերջնականապես կհասկանաս, թե ինչ էշություն էր երկխոսությունը, համագործակցությունը, ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը, շարժումը կուսակցականացնելը .... բլա բլա բլա .. 

Սաղ ճիշտ ա, շորժում ա պետք, իսկ շարժող էլ չկա: Այսինքն էլ շարժելու բան էլ ոնց որ չկա, Հայաստանում էլ շարժվող մարդդ չի մնացել: Բեռլինում ու Գլենդելու բողոքի ակցիային էնքան մարդ ա հավաքվում ինչքան Երևանում: Երևանում էլ ՀԱԿ-ից մենակ հիշողություններ են մնացել, կամ հեսա կմնան: Ժառանգ-դաշնակներն էլ ինչպես փնթի եղել են, նենց էլ փնթի կմնան: 

Իտոգում, փաշան «կպատժի» նեմեցին, կգնա ընտրություններին ու ազգի բարի հոր կարգավիճակով էլի կդառնա նախագահ - միջազգային հանրությունը առաջընթացը գրանցել ա, մաշտոցի պուրակը փրկվել ա, նեմեցը պատժվել ա: Բոլորն ուրախ են ու երջանիկ: Մի 200 ջահել կվազեն ԱԺ-ից դատախազություն ու արդարություն կպահանջեն, ու այսպիսով ապահովված է նաև դեմոկրատական երկրի ֆոնը - ունենք քաղհասարակություն - ՀՀԿ-ն իր նախընտրական խոստումը կատարեց, քաղհասաարկությունը ձևավորված է:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.07.2012), Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Rammer (07.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer

> չնայած քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը դեմոկրատիայի պահպանման և ուժեղացման երաշխավորն ա, այն երբեք չի կարող դեմոկրատիա, իշխանափոխություն կամ քաղաքական փոփոխություն մտցնել… քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն աշխատում ա երբ երկրում կա արդեն աշխատող սիստեմ… քաղհասարակությունն ու քաղաքական փոփոխությունները դրանք մեր դեպքում զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են ընդ որում քաղհասարակության տարրերը պարտավոր են աջակցել քաղաքական գործընթացներին, հակառակ դեպքում քաղաքական փոփոխություններ եթե չլինեն, ապա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը անգամ հաղթանակների դեպքում կպարտվի ու սիստեմ՝ ռեժիմն ավելի կուժեղանա… 
> 
> դրա ապացույցը Մաշտոցի պուրակն ա, որը դու բերում ես որպես հաջողություն…
> 
> քաղաքացիական գործընթացի հաջողությունը պայմանավորվում ա օրինական միջոցներով օրինականության հաստատում… Մաշտոցի պարագայում դա տեղի չունեցավ… ընդամենը բուտկեքը հանեցին… փոխարենը հստակ երևաց որ Հայաստանում որոշում ա կայացնում ընդամենը մի մարդ, պետք չի դիմել օրինապահ, դատական և այլ մարմինների և սեփականությունը բացարձակապես պաշտպանված չէ… մենք սա առաջ էլ գիտեինք ուղղակի էս ամեն ինչը արվեց մի օրինակով… բառացի… "սիրուն չի քանդի" ֆրազը ուղիղ խոսքով Հայաստանի ամբողջ պետական համակարգը կենտրոնացրեց (ցույց տվեց) մի մարդու ձեռքը… 
> 
> և ի՞նչ եղավ… 
> 
> բոլորը համարեցին որ հաղթել են ու գնացին տուն… մինչդեռ էս դեպքում, քաղաքացիական շարժումը պիտի ֆռար ու պաշտպաներ էն մարդկանց շահերը որոնք սեփականություն ունեին էդ տարածքում և թե ինչքանով էր դա օրինական ոչ դուք ոչ էլ "նախագահն" իրավունք ուներ որոշելու… դա դատարանի գործն էր… դուք կարող եք վիճարկել բայց ոչ որոշել… 
> ...


Մեֆ համ ասում ես օրինական ճանապարհով իշախնության դեմ պայքարել հնարավոր չի, համ էլ ասում ես դա չի նշանակում որ պետք չի գնալ ընտրությունների? Իշխանափոխության օրինական այլ ճանապարհ քան ընտրությունները մեր սահմանադրությունը չի նախատեսում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բան չմնաց, ու հեսա դու էլ վերջնականապես կհասկանաս, թե ինչ էշություն էր երկխոսությունը, համագործակցությունը, ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը, շարժումը կուսակցականացնելը .... բլա բլա բլա .. 
> 
> Սաղ ճիշտ ա, շորժում ա պետք, իսկ շարժող էլ չկա: Այսինքն էլ շարժելու բան էլ ոնց որ չկա, Հայաստանում էլ շարժվող մարդդ չի մնացել: Բեռլինում ու Գլենդելու բողոքի ակցիային էնքան մարդ ա հավաքվում ինչքան Երևանում: Երևանում էլ ՀԱԿ-ից մենակ հիշողություններ են մնացել, կամ հեսա կմնան: Ժառանգ-դաշնակներն էլ ինչպես փնթի եղել են, նենց էլ փնթի կմնան: 
> 
> *Իտոգում, փաշան «կպատժի» նեմեցին, կգնա ընտրություններին ու ազգի բարի հոր կարգավիճակով էլի կդառնա նախագահ - միջազգային հանրությունը առաջընթացը գրանցել ա, մաշտոցի պուրակը փրկվել ա, նեմեցը պատժվել ա:* Բոլորն ուրախ են ու երջանիկ: Մի 200 ջահել կվազեն ԱԺ-ից դատախազություն ու արդարություն կպահանջեն, ու այսպիսով ապահովված է նաև դեմոկրատական երկրի ֆոնը - ունենք քաղհասարակություն - ՀՀԿ-ն իր նախընտրական խոստումը կատարեց, քաղհասաարկությունը ձևավորված է:


վերջում ղարաբաղի հարցը "կհանգուցալուծվի" ամենացավոտ տարբերակով… ու վրեքներս հալ-հարաքյաթ չի լինելու որ մի կես բերան գոռանք…  հլա ուշ չի, բայց շուտով կարա շատ ուշ ըլնի…

----------


## Rammer

> Բան չմնաց, ու հեսա դու էլ վերջնականապես կհասկանաս, թե ինչ էշություն էր երկխոսությունը, համագործակցությունը, ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը, շարժումը կուսակցականացնելը .... բլա բլա բլա .. 
> 
> Սաղ ճիշտ ա, շորժում ա պետք, իսկ շարժող էլ չկա: Այսինքն էլ շարժելու բան էլ ոնց որ չկա, Հայաստանում էլ շարժվող մարդդ չի մնացել: Բեռլինում ու Գլենդելու բողոքի ակցիային էնքան մարդ ա հավաքվում ինչքան Երևանում: Երևանում էլ ՀԱԿ-ից մենակ հիշողություններ են մնացել, կամ հեսա կմնան: Ժառանգ-դաշնակներն էլ ինչպես փնթի եղել են, նենց էլ փնթի կմնան: 
> 
> Իտոգում, փաշան «կպատժի» նեմեցին, կգնա ընտրություններին ու ազգի բարի հոր կարգավիճակով էլի կդառնա նախագահ - միջազգային հանրությունը առաջընթացը գրանցել ա, մաշտոցի պուրակը փրկվել ա, նեմեցը պատժվել ա: Բոլորն ուրախ են ու երջանիկ: Մի 200 ջահել կվազեն ԱԺ-ից դատախազություն ու արդարություն կպահանջեն, ու այսպիսով ապահովված է նաև դեմոկրատական երկրի ֆոնը - ունենք քաղհասարակություն - ՀՀԿ-ն իր նախընտրական խոստումը կատարեց, քաղհասաարկությունը ձևավորված է:


Ու ասւոմ են, ես հաստատ չգիտել էլի այս ներկայացման համար 1.5 մլրդ փող ա հասնում Սեռժին հա?, բայց մի հատ ժելեզնի պայմնակն կա իհարկե...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ համ ասում ես օրինական ճանապարհով իշախնության դեմ պայքարել հնարավոր չի, համ էլ ասում ես դա չի նշանակում որ պետք չի գնալ ընտրությունների? Իշխանափոխության օրինական այլ ճանապարհ քան ընտրությունները մեր սահմանադրությունը չի նախատեսում...


լավ չես կարդում ընգեր… օրինական ճանապարհով հայաստանում օրինականություն հնարավոր չի հաստատել քաղաքացիական շարժումների միջոցով… արտահերթ ընտրություններն էլ են օրինական, իշխանության հրաժարականն էլ ա օրինական, բայց դրանք քաղաքացիական շարժմամբ հնարավոր չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Մեֆ,* Ղարաբաղին ոչ մի բան չի լինելու, մուֆթա պանիկա մի արեք: Լևոնը հինգ տարի արեց հերիք ա - երկու իրեք ամիսց Ղաաբղի հարցը լուծվելու էր: 

*Ռամ,* Սրեժին ոչ մեկը 1,5 միլիարդ էս նեղ մաջալի չի խոստացել, չկա տենց բան, չի կարա լինի տենց բան, չի եղել տենց բան աշխարքիս պատմության մեջ: Եվրոպա-ամերիկաները Հայաստանին փաթթել դրել են մի կողմի մ իպարզ պատճառով - եթե էս ա ձեր ուզածը ու ձեր ձեռով չեք կարում ձեր հարցերը լուծեք, մեր տանձին չի: 

Եվրոպայի համար մեկ ա, թե որտեղ ա Ղարաբաղը: Եթե հիմա Հայաստնի մեջ, да будет так ... Եվրոպային պետք չի հավայի պատերազմ, որտեղ լիքը երկիր ա խառնված, լիքը սոված մարդ ա էս կողմ էն կողմ վազում ու հետո էլ լիքը փող ա պետք, որ քաքի մեջից հանեն էտ երկրներին: Իսկ էս պահին ռուսաստանը պահում ա էտ վիճակը: Եվրոպան էլ ջիգյարով ասել ա մեզ, ուզու՞մ ես մնալ ռուսի քամակում, հրամմե, մնա այնտեղ որտեղ ուզում ես:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Rammer (07.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer

> լավ չես կարդում ընգեր… օրինական ճանապարհով հայաստանում օրինականություն հնարավոր չի հաստատել քաղաքացիական շարժումների միջոցով… արտահերթ ընտրություններն էլ են օրինական, իշխանության հրաժարականն էլ ա օրինական, բայց դրանք քաղաքացիական շարժմամբ հնարավոր չի…


Լավ կարողա ես լավ չեմ կարդում դար համար իմ համար ուզում եմ հսատակեցնել...Քաղաքացիական շարժումները, որպես օրինական միջոց հնարավոր չի հասնել օրինականության, բայց օրինակ արտահերթ ընտրություններով որը ևս օրինական ա հնարաորա: Բայց ամենակարևորը չես ասում էտ արտահերթին ոնց հասնես  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer

> *Մեֆ,* Ղարաբաղին ոչ մի բան չի լինելու, մուֆթա պանիկա մի արեք: Լևոնը հինգ տարի արեց հերիք ա - երկու իրեք ամիսց Ղաաբղի հարցը լուծվելու էր: 
> 
> *Ռամ,* Սրեժին ոչ մեկը 1,5 միլիարդ էս նեղ մաջալի չի խոստացել, չկա տենց բան, չի կարա լինի տենց բան, չի եղել տենց բան աշխարքիս պատմության մեջ: Եվրոպա-ամերիկաները Հայաստանին փաթթել դրել են մի կողմի մ իպարզ պատճառով - եթե էս ա ձեր ուզածը ու ձեր ձեռով չեք կարում ձեր հարցերը լուծեք, մեր տանձին չի: 
> 
> Եվրոպայի համար մեկ ա, թե որտեղ ա Ղարաբաղը: Եթե հիմա Հայաստնի մեջ, да будет так ... Եվրոպային պետք չի հավայի պատերազմ, որտեղ լիքը երկիր ա խառնված, լիքը սոված մարդ ա էս կողմ էն կողմ վազում ու հետո էլ լիքը փող ա պետք, որ քաքի մեջից հանեն էտ երկրներին: Իսկ էս պահին ռուսաստանը պահում ա էտ վիճակը: Եվրոպան էլ ջիգյարով ասել ա մեզ, ուզու՞մ ես մնալ ռուսի քամակում, հրամմե, մնա այնտեղ որտեղ ուզում ես:


Ապեր ես հո չեմ ասում թե իրանք դա տալու են քաղ հասարակություն քրտնաջան աշխատանքի արդյուքնում կերտելու համար, կարող ա տենց ներկայացվածի էական էլ չի, ուղակի գրում էին էտ դոնորները էդքան խոստացել են: Բայց խի ես բացառում որ կարողա և տան, եթե Սեռժը իրանց ուզածը անի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ կարողա ես լավ չեմ կարդում դար համար իմ համար ուզում եմ հսատակեցնել...Քաղաքացիական շարժումները, որպես օրինական միջոց հնարավոր չի հասնել օրինականության, բայց օրինակ արտահերթ ընտրություններով որը ևս օրինական ա հնարաորա: Բայց ամենակարևորը չես ասում էտ արտահերթին ոնց հասնես


բացատրեմ… քաղաքացիական շարժման նպատակը օրինական միջոցներով իրավունքի հաստատումն ա, զուտ իրավական հարթության մեջ, այսինքն բուտկեքը հանել դատարանում վիճարկելով դրա օրինականությունը, հասնել որոշման փոփոխման ու գործադիրը կիրականացնի դատարանի որոշումը… էս ա… էսի հայաստանում հնարավոր չի անել եթե քաղաքական քայլերի չդիմես…

քաղաքական հարթության մեջ բազմահազարանոց ցույցերով հնարավոր ա պահանջել իշխանության հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների նշանակման… էս քայլերից և ոչ մեկը անօրինական չի… քաղաքացիական շարժումը սենց խնդիր չի կարա դնի… իրանք դրա համար չեն ստեղծված, իրանց բնույթը դա չի… իրանք տենց մեխանիզմների չեն տիրապետում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ,* Ղարաբաղին ոչ մի բան չի լինելու, մուֆթա պանիկա մի արեք: Լևոնը հինգ տարի արեց հերիք ա - երկու իրեք ամիսց Ղաաբղի հարցը լուծվելու էր: 
> 
> *Ռամ,* Սրեժին ոչ մեկը 1,5 միլիարդ էս նեղ մաջալի չի խոստացել, չկա տենց բան, չի կարա լինի տենց բան, չի եղել տենց բան աշխարքիս պատմության մեջ: Եվրոպա-ամերիկաները Հայաստանին փաթթել դրել են մի կողմի մ իպարզ պատճառով - եթե էս ա ձեր ուզածը ու ձեր ձեռով չեք կարում ձեր հարցերը լուծեք, մեր տանձին չի: 
> 
> Եվրոպայի համար մեկ ա, թե որտեղ ա Ղարաբաղը: Եթե հիմա Հայաստնի մեջ, да будет так ... Եվրոպային պետք չի հավայի պատերազմ, որտեղ լիքը երկիր ա խառնված, լիքը սոված մարդ ա էս կողմ էն կողմ վազում ու հետո էլ լիքը փող ա պետք, որ քաքի մեջից հանեն էտ երկրներին: Իսկ էս պահին ռուսաստանը պահում ա էտ վիճակը: Եվրոպան էլ ջիգյարով ասել ա մեզ, ուզու՞մ ես մնալ ռուսի քամակում, հրամմե, մնա այնտեղ որտեղ ուզում ես:


ռուսական ռուլետկան հիշի Տրիբուն ջան… ամեն խալաստոյ կրակոց ոչ թե հաստատում ա որ իսկական փամփուշտը չի կրակի, այլ մեծացնում ա իսկականի կրակելու հավանականությունը… երանի դու ճիշտ ըլնես ընգեր… Եվրոպային պետք ա բաց սահման ու եթե դրա համար մի 20 000 մարդ պտի մեռնի ու ուրիշ ձև չկա, да будет так… իրանց համար վատ ա պատերազմը, բայց եթե ուրիշ ձև չկա դրան էլ են համաձայն… թանկ ա բայց վարյանտ ա… ապեր, մենք հող սենց ենք կորցրել մեր պատմության մեջ… էսի նորություն չի…

----------


## Rammer

> բացատրեմ… քաղաքացիական շարժման նպատակը օրինական միջոցներով իրավունքի հաստատումն ա, զուտ իրավական հարթության մեջ, այսինքն բուտկեքը հանել դատարանում վիճարկելով դրա օրինականությունը, հասնել որոշման փոփոխման ու գործադիրը կիրականացնի դատարանի որոշումը… էս ա… էսի հայաստանում հնարավոր չի անել եթե քաղաքական քայլերի չդիմես…
> 
> քաղաքական հարթության մեջ բազմահազարանոց ցույցերով հնարավոր ա պահանջել իշխանության հրաժարական ու արտահերթ ընտրությունների նշանակման… էս քայլերից և ոչ մեկը անօրինական չի… քաղաքացիական շարժումը սենց խնդիր չի կարա դնի… իրանք դրա համար չեն ստեղծված, իրանց բնույթը դա չի… իրանք տենց մեխանիզմների չեն տիրապետում…


Մեֆ ջան, հարգելիս, Հայաստանում օրինական ճանապարհով ոչ թե իշխանափոխության, այլ համատիրության նախագահի հրաժարականին կամ չգիտեմ պադեզդ նայողի հրաժարականին չես կարա հասենս: Հայաստոնւմ վաբշե օրինական ճանապարհով մենակ ինֆարկտի կարաս հասնես ` դա պռոբլեմ չի: Նույնիսկ քո նշած տարբերակը ոչ թե օրինական ճանապարհով հրաժարականի կամ ասենք արտահերթի հասնելն ա, այլ երբ մի քանի հազար մարդ հավաքվում ու պահանջ ա դնում ու իշխանության առաջ այդ զանգվածի անօրիանակ ջարդից վախենալով կատարում ա այդ քայլերը կամ էլ չի կատարում ու էտ մարդիկ էլ լրիվ անօրինական սատկացնում են էտ իշխանությանը: Թե չե եթե ընդվզող զանգվածը բազմահազարնոց չէ բազմամիլլիոնանոց ցույցերով հավաքվեն, բայց քֆուր ուտեն որ ոչ մի օրենք չեն խախտի ու խելոք կկանգնեն պահանջներ կներկայացնեն իշխանությունը, դաժե Սեռժը հավեսով կգա էտ ժամանակ կնստի օպերայի կողքի կաֆեներից մեկու ու կզմայլվի էտ գեղեցիկ տեսարանով...

----------

Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Տրիբուն (07.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, հարգելիս, Հայաստանում օրինական ճանապարհով ոչ թե իշխանափոխության, այլ համատիրության նախագահի հրաժարականին կամ չգիտեմ պադեզդ նայողի հրաժարականին չես կարա հասենս: Հայաստոնւմ վաբշե օրինական ճանապարհով մենակ ինֆարկտի կարաս հասնես ` դա պռոբլեմ չի: Նույնիսկ քո նշած տարբերակը ոչ թե օրինական ճանապարհով հրաժարականի կամ ասենք արտահերթի հասնելն ա, այլ երբ մի քանի հազար մարդ հավաքվում ու պահանջ ա դնում ու իշխանության առաջ այդ զանգվածի անօրիանակ ջարդից վախենալով կատարում ա այդ քայլերը կամ էլ չի կատարում ու էտ մարդիկ էլ լրիվ անօրինական սատկացնում են էտ իշխանությանը: Թե չե եթե ընդվզող զանգվածը բազմահազարնոց չէ բազմամիլլիոնանոց ցույցերով հավաքվեն, բայց քֆուր ուտեն որ ոչ մի օրենք չեն խախտի ու խելոք կկանգնեն պահանջներ կներկայացնեն իշխանությունը, դաժե Սեռժը հավեսով կգա էտ ժամանակ կնստի օպերայի կողքի կաֆեներից մեկու ու կզմայլվի էտ գեղեցիկ տեսարանով...


կակ ռազ ճիշտ ես ասում, պադյեզդի նայողի, կամ համատիրության նախագահի չես կարա, բայց իշխանափոխության կարաս… հնարավոր ա… հակառակը շատ թանկ ա նստելու վրեքներս ու հաստատ չի որ կարանք դրա տակից դուրս գանք… թող 200 000 հավաքվի հետո կերևա… 

մյուս կողմից էլ եթե 10 000 դրամով մենք լֆիկին ենք ընտրում ուրեմն իշխանափոխության ցանկացած ձևից խոսելն ավելնորդ ա…

----------

Գալաթեա (07.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կակ ռազ ճիշտ ես ասում, պադյեզդի նայողի, կամ համատիրության նախագահի չես կարա, բայց իշխանափոխության կարաս… հնարավոր ա… հակառակը շատ թանկ ա նստելու վրեքներս ու հաստատ չի որ կարանք դրա տակից դուրս գանք… թող 200 000 հավաքվի հետո կերևա… 
> 
> մյուս կողմից էլ եթե 10 000 դրամով մենք լֆիկին ենք ընտրում ուրեմն իշխանափոխության ցանկացած ձևից խոսելն ավելնորդ ա…


Վահեի սպանությունը նաև մեր վերցրած 10 000 դրամների գինն էր: Մեր արյունն առան:
Հիմա ինչքան ուզում՝ թափում են էդ արյունը: Կարա՞ք բան ասեք: Փողը տված ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.07.2012)

----------


## Rammer

> կակ ռազ ճիշտ ես ասում, պադյեզդի նայողի, կամ համատիրության նախագահի չես կարա, բայց իշխանափոխության կարաս… հնարավոր ա… հակառակը շատ թանկ ա նստելու վրեքներս ու հաստատ չի որ կարանք դրա տակից դուրս գանք… թող 200 000 հավաքվի հետո կերևա… 
> 
> մյուս կողմից էլ եթե 10 000 դրամով մենք լֆիկին ենք ընտրում ուրեմն իշխանափոխության ցանկացած ձևից խոսելն ավելնորդ ա…


200.000 -ից ավել հավաքվելա ու քո ասած ճանապարհով մաքսիոմում նկարի կեսա ճղվել ու վերջ: Բան չի փոխվել: Քանի անգամ պիտի տենց հավաքվեն? Իմ համար մի անգամն էլ հերիքա : 
Իսկ վաբշե եթե ասում ես ինշխանափոխությունից խոսալը ավերլորդա ուրեմն վաբշե խոսալը ավելորդա քաղաքականությունից Հայաստանի դեպքում ու  մի ճանապարհ կա թողել գնալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 200.000 -ից ավել հավաքվելա ու քո ասած ճանապարհով մաքսիոմում նկարի կեսա ճղվել ու վերջ: Բան չի փոխվել: Քանի անգամ պիտի տենց հավաքվեն? Իմ համար մի անգամն էլ հերիքա : 
> Իսկ վաբշե եթե ասում ես ինշխանափոխությունից խոսալը ավերլորդա ուրեմն վաբշե խոսալը ավելորդա քաղաքականությունից Հայաստանի դեպքում ու  մի ճանապարհ կա թողել գնալ:


չի հավաքվել… եղել ա պորթկում… եթե սիստեմատիկ հավաքվեր, դուք էսօր ուրիշ Հայաստանում կապրեիք… պետք ա հավաքվել 200 000 անգամ եթե պետք ա… 

Ռամ, եթե 200 000 սիստեմատիկ չի հավաքվում, լոմի վարյանտն էլ ա վերանում մեջտեղից… սրանք ինչքան էլ որ տարբեր են իրարիից էնքան էլ նույնն են… նույն մարդիկ են անելու… 10 000 անոց "ընտրողը" լոմ չի վերցնի… լոմը թանգ ա…

ապեր մենք պտի պոռթկումը շարժումից տարբերենք… շարժումը տևական ա անկախ ղեկավարներից… պոռթկումը կարճատև… ոչխարն էլ կարա գազազի, պոռթկա, բայց մնում ա ոչխար որովհետև մի անգամ ա դա անում, բայց քարայծը տենց չի, չնայած մեծ մասամբ հանգիստ ա…

----------


## Rammer

> չի հավաքվել… եղել ա պորթկում… եթե սիստեմատիկ հավաքվեր, դուք էսօր ուրիշ Հայաստանում կապրեիք… պետք ա հավաքվել 200 000 անգամ եթե պետք ա… 
> 
> Ռամ, եթե 200 000 սիստեմատիկ չի հավաքվում, լոմի վարյանտն էլ ա վերանում մեջտեղից… սրանք ինչքան էլ որ տարբեր են իրարիից էնքան էլ նույնն են… նույն մարդիկ են անելու… 10 000 անոց "ընտրողը" լոմ չի վերցնի… լոմը թանգ ա…
> 
> ապեր մենք պտի պոռթկումը շարժումից տարբերենք… շարժումը տևական ա անկախ ղեկավարներից… պոռթկումը կարճատև… ոչխարն էլ կարա գազազի, պոռթկա, բայց մնում ա ոչխար որովհետև մի անգամ ա դա անում, բայց քարայծը տենց չի, չնայած մեծ մասամբ հանգիստ ա…


Էհհհ Մեֆ ջան  կարդում եմ ու էլի գրելս չի գալի....Ապեր հիմա ուզոuմ ինչ նստեմ պատմեմ քեզ որ առնազն 2008-2009 թվերին մարդիկ սիստեմաիկ հավաքվում էին 50.000 մինչև 200.000: Լավ էլի...
Իմաստ էլ չկա իմ համար քննարկելու թե հնարավոր ա Հայաստանում օրինական ճանապարհով հասնել իշխանափոխության թե ոչ: իսկ լոմի համար 3000-5000 մարդը լրիվ  հերքիա: Բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ ինչ-որ մեկը ասի հեղափոխություն եմ անում էս ժողովդրի մեջ 1000 մարդ կհավաքվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էհհհ Մեֆ ջան  կարդում եմ ու էլի գրելս չի գալի....Ապեր հիմա ուզոuմ ինչ նստեմ պատմեմ քեզ որ առնազն 2008-2009 թվերին մարդիկ սիստեմաիկ հավաքվում էին 50.000 մինչև 200.000: Լավ էլի...
> Իմաստ էլ չկա իմ համար քննարկելու թե հնարավոր ա Հայաստանում օրինական ճանապարհով հասնել իշխանափոխության թե ոչ: իսկ լոմի համար 3000-5000 մարդը լրիվ  հերքիա: Բայց ես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ ինչ-որ մեկը ասի հեղափոխություն եմ անում էս ժողովդրի մեջ 1000 մարդ կհավաքվի...


Ռամ ջան, շատ լավ հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում, բայց եթե կա մի ուրիշ ձև ուրեմն մինչև հիմա պտի եղած լիներ… եթե ժամանակին հավաքվել ենք ու չի եղել, չի նշանակում որ էլ պետք չի հավաքվել որ լինի… պետք ա արվի էնքան մինչև լինի… ուրիշ ճանապարհի առաջարկ հլա որ չկա մեջտեղը…

…գիտեմ անընդհատ նույն բանից ենք խոսում վերջում,

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/07/07/doctors-beaten/s

մի հատ էս նորությունը ո՞վ կարա բացատրի, հիմա Վահեի հետ քանի հոգի են եղել ու քանի տուժած կա: Չորս տարբեր անուն են գրել - Գարիկ Սողոմոնյան, Արտակ Բայադյան,Էդգար Միկոյան, Արկադի Աղաջանյան:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (02.08.2012)

----------


## dvgray

իսկ հնարավոր չէ? որ ինչ որ մի հին հաշիվ կա էս ամեն ինչի միջում; սենց բաներ հիմնականում լինում են հին, չփակված "գործերի" հետևում ; որ իրար պատահական հանդիպել են, ու լրիվ ուրիշ կոնֆիգուրացիայով, քան եղել է ասենք մի ժամանակ բանակում... ոչ մեկն էլ կատարյալ խելառ չի, որ սենց բան անի մի "բառի' համար; մանավանդ Հայաստանում, որ մինչև իրար մի հատ խփում են, դրանից առաջ մի 2 ժամ  իրար քֆրտում են...  
  բժիշկները հասարակ բժիշկներ չէին, այլ բանակի ամենակոռումպացված օղակից էին, որոնց ձեռքին եղել ա ռեալ լծակներ... ;

----------


## Varzor

> իսկ հնարավոր չէ? որ ինչ որ մի հին հաշիվ կա էս ամեն ինչի միջում; սենց բաներ հիմնականում լինում են հին, չփակված "գործերի" հետևում ; որ իրար պատահական հանդիպել են, ու լրիվ ուրիշ կոնֆիգուրացիայով, քան եղել է ասենք մի ժամանակ բանակում... ոչ մեկն էլ կատարյալ խելառ չի, որ սենց բան անի մի "բառի' համար; մանավանդ Հայաստանում, որ մինչև իրար մի հատ խփում են, դրանից առաջ մի 2 ժամ  իրար քֆրտում են...  
>   բժիշկները հասարակ բժիշկներ չէին, այլ բանակի ամենակոռումպացված օղակից էին, որոնց ձեռքին եղել ա ռեալ լծակներ... ;


Եղբայր, արի չընդհանրացնենք` այո հասարակ բժիշկներ չէին, կոնկրետ զոհվածն էլ էս բանակի համար քիչ բան չէր արել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է "2 ժամ բազառ անելուն ..." ընգեր ժամանակից հետ ես մնացել, կամ էլ չի հանդիպել որ ախռաննիկների հետ կոնֆլիկտ ունենաս կամ տեսնես: Իրանց մոտ խոսալ-մոսալ չկա: Խոսալու համար մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ու գոնե նախադասություններ կազմել կարողանալ է պետք, էլ չեմ ասում դիմացինի ասածը հասկանալու ունակություն: Ես էլ չեմ ուզում ընդհանրացնել, բայց րականությունը այդպիսին է` դրանք խոսքով ոչ հասկանում են, ոչ էլ հարց են լուծում: Իրանց մոտ մենակ ուժնա, լկտիությունը և անպատժելիության զգացումը: Դժբախտաբար մի քանի անգամ առիթ ունեցել եմ նման արարածների հետ առճակատվելու` դիտմամբ սադրում են այնպես, որ ձեռնամարտի անցնեն: Դե բնական է, ինչում իրենք ուժեղ են, դրան էլ տանում են հարցի լուծումը: Մանավանդ, որ իրենց անպատժելի են զգում: Եթե ձեռնամարտում դիմացար, նոր հնարավոր է դրանից հետո ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ինչ-որ բան բանավոր պարզել, իսկ եթե չդիմացար ու տանուլ տվեցիր, ինչպես ասում են առաջին խփողը շահած է դուրս գալիս:

----------

Malxas (09.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Արէա (09.07.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> “Ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, մամ”
> Հուլիսի 8-ի երեկոյան ”Հարսնաքարի” դիմաց սարսափելի անձրև էր: Ցուրտ էր: Իմաստ չկար անձրևանոցի: Բոլորը մի րոպեում արդեն թաց էին ու քամին սառեցնում էր հագուստը մարմնիդ վրա:
> Բայց մարդիկ գալիս էին:
> Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան յոթերորդ օրը մոմավառություն էր “Հարսնաքարի“ մոտ:
> Քամին մոմերը հանգցնում էր: Ոստիկանները շրջապատել էին համալիրը: Հավաքի առաջին րոպեներին Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի ֆոտոլրագրող Արման Վեզիրյանին անձամբ խփել էր Ռուբեն Հյարապետյանը: Երբ ես մոտեցա Վեզիրյանին իրենից լսելու իր հետ կատարվածի մասին` նա հեռախոսով հանգստացնում էր մորը, որը հավանաբար արդեն իմացել էր դեպքի մասին: Արմանն ասում էր “ամեն ինչ նորմալ է,մամ”: Երանի Վահե Ավետյանն էլ օրեր առաջ կարողանար ասել “ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, մամ”:
> Իսկ “նորմալ է”` այս դեպքում նշանակում էր “չի սպանել”:
> Իսկ Ռուբեն Հայարպետյանը շարունակում է “պատժել”: Որովհետև մանդատը, որ նա վայր դրեց նախագահի հրահանգով`բոլորովին այն պատիժը չէր, որ սահմանվում է մարդ սպանողների ու մարդ ծեծողների համար: Ռուբեն Հյարապետյանին ԱԺ մանդատը պետք էր նույնքան, որքան ասենք ֆրակը ջութակ նվագելու համար:
> Ու մարդկանց թվաց, թե պատիժը կայացել է: Իսկ կայացել էր միայն մարդկանց բողոքի ալիքը, որի մեծանալու վտանգը կանխվեց մանդատի փափուկ վայրէջքով:
> Ռուբեն Հայարպետյանը հուլիսի 8-ին հարվածում է ֆոտոլրագրողին: Ինքնահաստատու՞մ է սա, պատժողի կարապի ե՞րգ, թե նոր պատիժների սանձահարում`կապրենք կերևա:
> ...


աղբյուր

----------

murmushka (09.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Smokie (30.07.2012), Tig (09.07.2012), Varzor (09.07.2012), Արէա (09.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2012), Տրիբուն (09.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սա էլ համապատասխան վիդեոն.

----------

murmushka (09.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Rammstein (09.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (09.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/07/0...-momavarutyun/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2012), Mephistopheles (09.07.2012), Quyr Qery (10.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/07/0...-momavarutyun/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Դու ինձնից շուտ դրեցիր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/07/10/harsnaqar-police/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Quyr Qery (10.07.2012), Varzor (10.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

Շոու բիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչները գլուխները քարն են տվել... :Shok:  :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), Varzor (30.07.2012), Արէա (30.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Հայաստանի ոստիկանությունը վերաորակավորել եւ խստացրել է «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում զինվորական բժիշկներին ծեծի ենթարկելու գործով կալանավորված անձանց առաջադրված մեղադրանքները:


Հուլիսի 31-ին ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչությունը նախկինում առաջադրված մեկ մեղադրանքի փոխարեն երեք մեղադրանք է առաջադրել: Նախկինում կալանավորված անձանց մեղադրում էին միայն Քր.օր.-ի 112-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 1-ին եւ 6-րդ կետերով:


Ոստիկանության լրատվության վարչությունից հայտնում են, որ նոր մեղադրանքով նրանք մեղադրվում են 112-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 6-րդ եւ 14-րդ կետերով (Դիտավորությամբ առողջությանը ծանր վնաս պատճառելը , որը կատարվել է մի խումբ անձանց, կազմակերպված խմբի կողմից եւ անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել է տուժողի մահ, 113-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 1-ին եւ 3-րդ կետերով (Դիտավորությամբ առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելը), եւ 118-րդ հոդվածով (Ծեծելը կամ այլ բռնի գործողություններ կատարելը):


Վերաորակված մեղադրանքն առաջադրվել է բոլոր վեց կալանավորվածներին:


Ավելի վաղ NEWS.am-ը հայտնել էր, որ հունիսի 17-ին, ժամը 23-ի սահմաններում ԱԺ հանրապետական պատգամավոր, ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին (Նեմեց Ռուբո) պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանում դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկվել մի քանի ռազմական բժիշկներ: Նրանցից  մեկը` ՊՆ կենտրոնական կայազորի ռազմական հոսպիտալի ԼՈՌ բաժանմունքի պետ, բուժծառայության մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը, հունիսի 29-ին հիվանդանոցում մահացել էր:


Հարուցված քրգործի շրջանակներում կալանավորվել էր 6 մարդ` Արման Խաչատրյանը, Նորայր Հայրապետյանը, Գարիկ Մարգարյանը, Արման Բաղդասարյանը, Դավիթ Ադամյանն ու Արթուր Բաբլոյանը, որոնց մեջ կան նաեւ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի թիկնազորի անդամներ:

http://news.am/arm/news/115747.html

----------

Varzor (03.08.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Այս պահին այրվում է Ավանում գտնվող Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանի տանիքը: Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել 5-6 հրշեջ մեքենա:

----------

Freeman (21.09.2012), keyboard (21.09.2012), Rammstein (21.09.2012), Smokie (21.09.2012), Ձայնալար (21.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.09.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես արդեն սկսում եմ հավատալ բացասական էներգիայի խտացման ու նյութականացման տեսությանը  :Jpit: :

----------

keyboard (21.09.2012), Varzor (24.09.2012), VisTolog (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տարբեր աղբյուրներից՝ հարևանությամբ ապրողներ ու ներսում աշխատող ասում են, որ Հարսնաքարը գրեթե չի աշխատում, ասում եմ դեռ քիչմ թասիբ կա մեջներս երևի, հուսադրող ա:

Էս պաժառն էլ վափշե լազաթ տվեց:

----------

Varzor (24.09.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Եսիմ, մի տեսակ դուրս չի գալիս. ոչ մի կերպ չի ստեղծվում նախադեպ, չեն պատժվում մարդիկ կոնկրետ իրենց արածների համար, այլ արդեն որերորդ անգամ «գծերից քցվում» են իրենցից ոչ պակաս ԲՏ-ների կողմից:  :Think:

----------

Varzor (24.09.2012), Տրիբուն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վրաստանում էն բանտի հանցագործների ոռը ցախավել էին մտցրել ու էս արդեն երրորդ օրն ա ամբողջ հանրապետությունով մեկ ցույցերը չեն դադարում ու մի ահագին նախարարներ էլ հրաժարականներ են տվել… 

Հայաստանում բանակի սպային ծեծելով են սպանել ու ընդամենը մի բուռ ակտիվիստ ա որ ձեն ա հանում… էլ մնացած Մարտի 1-ի ու սպանված զինվորների մասին չեմ խոսում…

----------


## keyboard

> Վրաստանում էն բանտի հանցագործների ոռը ցախավել էին մտցրել ու էս արդեն երրորդ օրն ա ամբողջ հանրապետությունով մեկ ցույցերը չեն դադարում ու մի ահագին նախարարներ էլ հրաժարականներ են տվել… 
> 
> Հայաստանում բանակի սպային ծեծելով են սպանել ու ընդամենը մի բուռ ակտիվիստ ա որ ձեն ա հանում… էլ մնացած Մարտի 1-ի ու սպանված զինվորների մասին չեմ խոսում…


Ապեր, նեմեցն էլ ա հրաժարական տվել, կարողա՞ տիկոն էլ պտի տար, չէ ապեր, էսի հո վրաստան չի, նեմոցը տվեց հերիքա յա  :Angry2:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, նեմեցն էլ ա հրաժարական տվել, կարողա՞ տիկոն էլ պտի տար, չէ ապեր, էսի հո վրաստան չի, նեմոցը տվեց հերիքա յա


Ու փառք Աստծո, որ էսի Վրաստանը չի ...

----------

Malxas (25.09.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ու փառք Աստծո, որ էսի Վրաստանը չի ...


Վարզոր, քե՞զ ինչ եղավ, ախպար  :Wink:  Վրաստանի հետ՞ ինչը չես կիսել  :Smile:

----------

Bruno (26.09.2012), keyboard (05.10.2012), Smokie (25.09.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012), Աթեիստ (25.09.2012), Ձայնալար (25.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2012), Տրիբուն (25.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վարզոր, քե՞զ ինչ եղավ, ախպար  Վրաստանի հետ՞ ինչը չես կիսել


Խինկալիի պոչերը աչքիս հաստ են եղել:

----------

keyboard (05.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.09.2012), murmushka (26.09.2012), Vaio (25.09.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012), Ձայնալար (25.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

*«Հարսնաքար»-ը պայթեցնել ցանկացող փոխգնդապետը ընդունեց մեղքը*
Ռուզաննա Ստեփանյան
25.09.2012 16:51

Մեծ քանակությամբ զենք-զինամթերքով «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիր մուտք գործած փոխգնդապետ, Մայրաքաղաքային գնդի հրամանատարի տեղակալ Վարդան Սամվելյանը երեքշաբթի օրը դատարանում ընդունեց իր մեղքը:

Ուշագրավ է սակայն, որ Սամվելյանը մեղադրվում է ոչ թե «Հարսնաքար»-ը պայթեցնելու փորձի համար, այլ ապօրինի զենք-զինամթերք պահելու, փոխադրելու եւ ապօրինի կերպով սառը զենք կրելու համար:

Երբ «Հարսնաքար»-ում դաժան ծեծից հետո հունիսի 29-ին հիվանդանոցում մահացավ զինվորական բժիշկ Վահե Ավետյանը, մի քանի օր անց` հուլիսի 1-ին, փոխգնդապետը մեծ քանակությամբ զինամթերքով մուտք գործեց «Հարսնաքար»: Մամուլը, անդրադառնալով այս միջադեպին, գրեց, որ Սամվելյանը ցանկացել էր պայթեցնել «Հարսնաքար»-ը:

Այսօր Ավան եւ Նոր Նորք ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում մեկնարկած դատաքննության ընթացքում որեւէ անդրադարձ «Հարսնաքար»-ին չարվեց: Չխոսվեց, թե ինչ դրդապատճառներով է Սամվելյանը գիշերը ժամը 2-ին իր հետ ռեստորանային համալիր տարել բեկորային նռնակ իր պայթուցիչով, տրոտիլային գլանակներ, փամփուշտներ, դետոնատոր եւ այլն:

Այսօր մեկնարկած դատավարությունը հենց այսօր էլ ավարտվեց, քանի որ Սամվելյանի փաստաբան Հովհաննես Հարությունյանը միջնորդեց արագացված դատաքննություն իրականացնել, դատավորն էլ բավարարեց միջնորդությունը: Գործն այսպիսով չքննվեց. մեղադրող դատախազը ընդամենը ներկայացրեց մեղադրանքը, որ Սամվելյանը ծառայության ժամանակ Տավուշի մարզի սահմանամերձ տարածքից գտնելու եղանակով ապօրինի ձեռք է բերել մարտական գործողությունների ժամանակահատվածից մնացած ռազմամթերք եւ դրանք տեղափոխել իրեն պատկանող ավտոտնակ: Այնուհետեւ հուլիսի 1-ին նա ավտոտնակից վերցրել է այդ ռազմամթերքը եւ դրանք ապօրինի տեղափոխել «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորան: Մեղադրող դատախազ Տիգրան Հարությունյանը չանդրադարձավ այն հարցերին, թե ինչո՞ւ եւ ի՞նչ նպատակով: Նա, միայն «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին ի պատասխան, ասաց, որ այդտեղ որեւէ հանցակազմ չկա:

Փոխգնդապետի փաստաբան Հովհաննես Հարությունյանն էլ, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում անդրադառնալով Սամվելյանի` զենք-զինամթերքով «Հարսնաքար» մուտք գործելու դրդապատճառներին, ասաց, թե ինքն էլ հստակ ասել չի կարող, թե ինչու է վերջինս նման բան արել:

«Ես միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ քննության ընթացքում բոլոր հարցերի մանրամասն հետազոտումն ու ստուգումները կատարվել են: Եթե հիմնավորվեր, հաստատվեր, որեւէ նման [ռեստորանը պայթեցնելու] քայլ, ապա անպայման դա իր արտահայտությունը կգտներ ինչպես առաջադրված մեղադրանքում, այնպես էլ դատաքննությունում», - ասաց Հարությունյանը:

Հարցին, թե այդ դեպքում ո՞ր էր զենք-զինամթերքը «Հարսնաքար» տեղափոխելու պատճառը, փաստաբանը պատճառաբանեց. - «Չեմ կարող վստահ ասել, թե ինչն է եղել դրա պատճառը: Եթե Ձեր ասածի նման նա ունենար այլ նպատակներ, կկարողանար իրականացնել»:

39-ամյա փոխգնդապետը դատարանում ընդունեց իր մեղքը ապօրինի զենք պահելու համար:

«Ես էլ եմ զղջում, որ ժամանակին էդ զինամթերքը հայտնաբերել եմ, երբ ծառայել եմ սահմանամերձ շրջանում, չեմ հանձնել համապատասխան մարմիններին, այլ հետս ուղղակի բերել եմ ու մոռացել եմ դրա մասին: Կարելի էր ժամանակին հանձնել, եւ նման պրոբլեմների առաջ չկանգնել: Միանշանակ գտնում եմ, որ սխալ էր զինամթերքը պահելը», - ասաց Սամվելյանը:

Մեղադրող դատախազը պահանջեց Սամվելյանին ապօրինի զենք պահելու եւ փոխադրելու համար դատապարտել վեց ամսվա ազատազրկման, իսկ սառը զենքի համար 200 հազար տուգանք սահմանել: Պաշտպանական կողմն էլ ասաց, թե առարկություններ չունի պատժաչափի հետ կապված, ուղղակի միջնորդում է պատիժը պայմանականորեն չկիրառել` հաշվի առնելով, որ Սամվելյանը երկու անչափահաս երեխա եւ խնամքի տակ գտնվող հիվանդ հայր ունի: Դատարանում ներկայացվեց նաեւ Սամվելյանին դրական բնութագրող ապացույցներ` մեդալներ, պատվոգրեր:

Դատական հաջորդ նիստը նշանակվեց հոկտեմբերի 4-ին:

Աղբյուր՝ azatutyun.am

----------

Malxas (26.09.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շատ լավ սերիալ ա է ախր: Մի օր Սերժն ա հանկարծ հայտնաբերում, որ հետգլոր էն անում սաղ կառավարությունով: Մի օր էլ պարզվում ա, որ տաս տարի առաջ գտած պայթուցիկը գիշերը ժամը երկուսին տարել ա Հարսնաքար: Չի ուզեցել պայթեցնի, տենց պատահական հետը վերցրել տարել ա:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2012), Bruno (26.09.2012), keyboard (05.10.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012), Աթեիստ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Շատ լավ սերիալ ա է ախր: Մի օր Սերժն ա հանկարծ հայտնաբերում, որ հետգլոր էն անում սաղ կառավարությունով: Մի օր էլ պարզվում ա, որ տաս տարի առաջ գտած պայթուցիկը գիշերը ժամը երկուսին տարել ա Հարսնաքար: Չի ուզեցել պայթեցնի, տենց պատահական հետը վերցրել տարել ա:


Բա ի՞նչ անի Ներսես ջան, ձեռի հետ մի քանի հոդված էլ վեկալի վրե՞ն:
Սենց թեթև կպրծնի, դուրս կգա: Հո չի՞ գնալու իզուր տեղը նստի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե իրոք պայթեցրած լիներ:

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2012), keyboard (05.10.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012), Տրիբուն (26.09.2012)

----------


## Bruno

Իմ կարծիքով վատ բամականացված թատրոն էր:
Ինչքան Նաիրի Հունանյանն էր երկրի մասին մտածում, ենքան էլ էս փոխգնդապետն էր Վահե Ավետյանի մասին մտածում:
Իմաստը էն էր, որ փոխգնդապետին «տեռորիզմի» համար մեղմ կվերաբերվեն, դե ժողովուրդն էլ դա տեսնելով չի ստիպի որ նեմեցի ախրանիկներին կամ հենց նեմեցին խիստ վերաբերվեն:

----------

Varzor (27.09.2012), Աթեիստ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բա ի՞նչ անի Ներսես ջան, ձեռի հետ մի քանի հոդված էլ վեկալի վրե՞ն:
> Սենց թեթև կպրծնի, դուրս կգա: Հո չի՞ գնալու իզուր տեղը նստի: Ուրիշ բան, եթե իրոք պայթեցրած լիներ:


Տիգ ջան, եթե էդ մարդը գնացել ա էդ քայլին, ինքը իրեն պիտի հաշիվ տա չէ՞, որ գնալու ա նստի։ Ու եթե հետո պիտի գնա ասի, իբր ինքը զենք էր տեղափոխում, իր էն նախորդ քայլը հավասարվում ա զրոյի։ Իր քայլը կարող էր միայն մի նպատակ ունենալ, վախեցնել մյուսներին, որ նման բան անեն հաջորդը կարող է և պայթեցնել։ Իսկ հիմա ստացվեց, որ ինքը ուղղակի լուսնոտի նման գիշերը գնացել ավտոտնակից զինամթերքը վերցրել ու անհայտ պատճառներով «տեղափոխել» Հարսնաքար։ Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե հետ էր կանգնելու էլ թող չաներ էն գլխից։ Իսկ որ դատախազին էլ հեչ հետաքրքիր չի թե ինչ դրդապատճառներով ա տարել Հարսնաքար, արդեն իսկ ահագին կասկածելի ա։

----------

keyboard (05.10.2012), Tig (26.09.2012), Աթեիստ (27.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, քե՞զ ինչ եղավ, ախպար  Վրաստանի հետ՞ ինչը չես կիսել


Ծովափը, ոնչինչ, մունք դեռ կհասցնենք դա էլ մեզանով անել  :LOL: 

Փառք աստծո, որ Վրաստանը չի, թե չէ մեր քաղբանտարկյալների վիճակն աննկարագրելի կլիներ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Խինկալիի պոչերը աչքիս հաստ են եղել:


Խինկալիի պոչերը չեն ուտում  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Բողոքի ակցիա ՀՖՖ-ի մոտ. Զառա Հովհաննիսյան

----------

John (05.10.2012), keyboard (05.10.2012), Nadine (15.11.2012), Tig (05.10.2012), Varzor (05.10.2012), Արէա (05.10.2012), Հայկօ (05.10.2012), Շինարար (05.10.2012), Տրիբուն (05.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

Անբուժելիա...

*Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հերթական զոհը դարձյալ բժիշկ է*
14.11.2012

Կորել է «Փյունիկ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի արդեն նախկին բժիշկ Վարդան Հովասափյանը: Համենայն դեպս, նա այս պահին տանը չէ, գտնվելու վայրն անհայտ է, հեռախոսահամարները՝ անհասանելի: Նույնիսկ ընտանիքի անդամները տեղեկություն չունեն նրա գտնվելու վայրի կամ որպիսության մասին:  

Նոյեմբերի 7-ին «Փյունիկ»-«Գանձասար» ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումից հետո Հայրապետյանը, դժգոհելով խաղի արդյունքից, պաշտոնանկ է անում ակումբի գլխավոր մարզչին, բժշկին եւ  դարպասապահների մարզչին: Այս լուրը հաղորդվեց նաեւ հեռուստատեսությամբ ու հրապարակվեց պաշտոնական կայքում:  

Ըստ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության՝ բժիշկ Վարդան Հովասափյանը հեռացվում է՝ խաղի ընթացքում ծանր վնասվածք ստացած Ղուկաս Պողոսյանին պատշաճ բժշկական օգնություն չցուցաբերելու, այնուհետև մարզական կարգապահությունը խախտելու, ոչ սթափ վիճակում գտնվելու համար (ոգելից խմիչքի օգտագործում և խնջույքային տրամադրության առկայություն): Այս ամենը, իհարկե (խոսքը պաշտոնական բացատրության մասին է), համապատասխանում է ակումբի կարգապահական կանոններին, այսինքն՝ Հայրապետյանն ուներ բոլոր հիմքերը՝ իրենց պարտականությունները պատշաճ կարգով չկատարողներին աշխատանքից հեռացնելու համար: 

Սակայն պարզվում է, որ, աշխատանքից հեռացնելուց ու կարգապահական տույժերից զատ, Հայաստանի Ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահին խորթ է խաղաղ եւ քաղաքակիրթ տարբերակով աշխատակիցներին  պաշտոնանկ անելը:  Նա  անձամբ` իրեն բնորոշ ոճով է որոշում «պատժել»  բժիշկ Հովասափյանին: Լուրեր.com-ի ունեցած տեղեկություններով՝  բժիշկ Վարդան Հովասափյանը դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի կողմից և ծանր վիճակում՝ դեմքը կարված, ծնոտը կոտրած, դուրս է եկել ֆեդերացիայից: Ընկերներից մեկի այն հարցին, թե ո՞վ է արել, Հովասափյանը պատասխանել է՝  Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը, այնուհետեւ շտապ նստել է տաքսի ու հեռացել: 

«Այն, ինչ կատարվեց Վահե Ավետյանի ու նրա ընկերների հետ, բացառություն էր: Իհարկե, Վահեն ո՛չ առաջինը, ո՛չ էլ վերջինն էր չափ ու սահմանը կորցրած հայրենական արտադրության օլիգարխների զոհերի շարքում, սակայն Վահեի մահը բացառություն էր այնքանով, որ հայտնի դարձավ ու ցնցեց հանրությանը՝ իր դաժանությամբ: Բայց, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, այդ ամենից Հայրապետյանն այդպես էլ դասեր չքաղեց: Կգտնվի՞ Վարդան Հովասափյանը, ի՞նչ վիճակում կգտնվի, կհամարձակվի՞ ձայն հանել ու պատմել իր հետ կատարվածի մասին, այս պահի դրությամբ ասել չենք կարող: Հուսով ենք միայն, որ կատարվածը ոստիկանության կողմից կընդունվի՝ որպես հաղորդում հանցագործության մասին, որից հետո արդեն հայրենի իրավապահները կձեռնարկեն համապատասխան միջոցառումներ Հովասափյանի գտնվելու վայրի ճշտման և հերթական ողբերգության կանխման ուղղությամբ»,- գրում է լուրեր.com-ի լրագրողը:

Ինչ արած` մարդը չի սիրում բժիշկներին, հո զոռով չի: Հավանաբար այդ ատելությունը նրա մեջ մանկուց է, եւ դրա պատճառները հենց բժիշկները պետք է իմանան, հատկապես` այն բժիշկները, ովքեր իրենց գործընկերոջ սպանությունից հետո որոշեցին մի կտոր հաց ուտել բուժաշխատողի օրվա կապակցությամբ` հենց  «Հարսնաքարում»:

Աղբյուր՝ yerkir.am

հ.գ. ...նույնիսկ եթե խմած ա եղել, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ էդ բժիշկը խմած ա եղել...

----------

Rammstein (14.11.2012), Վահե-91 (14.11.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> հ.գ. ...նույնիսկ եթե խմած ա եղել, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ էդ բժիշկը խմած ա եղել...


Չեմ հավատում որ ծեծ ընդհանրապես եղելա: 

Լրագրող են էլի :Jpit:

----------

Tig (17.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Չեմ հավատում որ ծեծ ընդհանրապես եղելա:


Հավատա, կարա տենց բան լինի: Ինքը անձամբ ա ծեծում, երբ իրա աշխատողներից մեկը սխալ ա թույլ տալիս:

----------


## Chilly

«Ժողովուրդ» թերթը զրուցել է «Փյունիկ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի  նախկին բժիշկ Վարդան Հովասափյանի հետ, ում, ըստ մամուլում շրջանառվող  տեղեկութունների, ծեծի է ենթարկել ՀՖՖ նախագաh Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը հերքեց:

*Պարո՛ն Հովասափյան, կբացատրե՞ք, թե ինչ է եղել:*

Աշխատանքային  ինցիդենտ է եղել, երեւի գտել են, որ կարգապահության խախտում է եղել, եւ  ազատել են աշխատանքից: Ոչ մի ուրիշ բան չի եղել, եւ դրա շուրջ կրքերը պետք է  հանգստացնենք, ախր բան չի եղել:

*Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ եք կորել, ինչո՞ւ ոչ ոք, անգամ Ձեր մտերիմները չեն կարող անում կապ հաստատել Ձեզ հետ:*

Ուղղակի  հիմա իմ տրամադրությունն ընկճված է, որ իմ աշխատանքն եմ կորցրել, եւ դա  այն բնագավառն էր, որը սիրում էի եւ աշխատում էի: Իմ տարիքում արդեն դժվար է  նոր աշխատանքի մասին մտածել: Միայն այդ առումով է, որ կապի դուրս չեմ  գալիս, եւ ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա: Թե չէ ես լավ եմ զգում ինձ, ոչ մի բան չի  եղել:

*Իսկ այդ օրը Դուք Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հետ հանդիպե՞լ եք:*

Հայրապետյանը հանդիպել է բոլորիս հետ, զրուցել եւ ճանապարհ է դրել, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի եղել:

*Իսկ ինչո՞ւ են Ձեզ հեռացրել աշխատանքից:*

Գիտեք, երեւի հետ գալու ճանապարհին տնօրենը տեղյակ եղավ, որ մենք մի փոքր խմիչք ենք օգտագործել, ընդամենը դա է եղել:

*Այսինքն՝ ոգելից խմիչք օգտագործելու պատճառով կորցրե՞լ եք աշխատանքը:*

Այո՛, քանի որ դա աշխատանքային կարգապահության խախտում է:

*Իսկ Ձեզ ի՞նչն էր ստիպել խախտել «աշխատանքային կարգապահությունը»:*

Դե գրել էին, չգիտեմ ինչ էին գրել՝ տրամադրության հետ կապված: Էդ են գրել անկետայի մեջ՝ «խնջույքային տրամադրության համար»:

----------


## Վահե-91

> «Ժողովուրդ» թերթը զրուցել է «Փյունիկ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի  նախկին բժիշկ Վարդան Հովասափյանի հետ:


Դե դժվար ռիսկ աներ, ասեր իրոք ծեծել ա  :Huh:

----------

Rammstein (16.11.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե դժվար ռիսկ աներ, ասեր իրոք ծեծել ա





> պաշտոնանկ է անում ակումբի գլխավոր մարզչին, բժշկին եւ դարպասապահների մարզչին:


Բա գլխավոր մարզչին ու դարպասապահների մարզչին խի՞ չի պատժում ու հենց բժշկինա պատժում: Թե՞ լրագրողի համար լավ առիթ էր նորից թեման բորբոքելը:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բա գլխավոր մարզչին ու դարպասապահների մարզչին խի՞ չի պատժում ու հենց բժշկինա պատժում: Թե՞ լրագրողի համար լավ առիթ էր նորից թեման բորբոքելը:


գլխավոր մարզիչն ու դարպասապահների մարզիչը հեռացվել են վատ արդյունքի համար, իսկ բժիշկը գործի ժամանակ հարբելու ու ֆուտբոլիստին ոչ պատշաճ օգնություն ցույց տալու համար, բացի հեռացվելուց՝ նաև «պատժվել» ա  :Pardon:

----------


## Tig

...մարդը ընդհամենը դուխա արել ասի՝ մի քրֆի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երևի առանձին թեմայի կարիք չկա: Նույն սցենարը, այլ կատարմամբ 

Դաժան ծեծ ԱԺ պատգամավորի գազալցակայանում. Տուժածը դերասան է

----------

Malxas (06.12.2012), Tig (06.12.2012), Varzor (06.12.2012), Գալաթեա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գազալցակայանում ծեծված դերասանն ահաբեկված է

Մհեր Սեդրակյանը (Թոխմախի Մհեր) այցելել է ծեծված դերասանին

----------

Malxas (06.12.2012), Tig (06.12.2012), Varzor (06.12.2012), Գալաթեա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս ամեն ինչև մեր վառ երևակայության արդյունքն ա: 

Ոստիկանության պարզաբանումը՝ դերասան Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանի հետ կապված միջադեպի առնչությամբ




> Նաև նշվում է, որ երբ ոստիկաններն այսօր կրկին այցելել են Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանին, նա դարձյալ հերքել է ծեծի մասին լուրերը և ասել հետևյալը. «Նոյեմբերի 29-ին, ժամը 16.30-ի սահմաններում, գտնվել եմ տանը և ցանկանում էի նոր վերանորոգած տան հյուրասենյակում բացել օդանցքը, որի համար կանգնել եմ ալյումինե աստիճանի վրա, սակայն երկկողմանի բացվող փականը չեմ ամրացրել… ոտքերիս տակից աստիճանը փախել է, և ես վայր եմ ընկել լամինատե հատակին, իսկ գլուխս դիպել է բազկաթոռի թևի հատվածին … Դրանից հետո երեկոյան ժամին տուն են եկել ծնողներս, որոնց պատմեցի կատարվածի մասին և գլխիս սառը դրեցին: Հաջորդ օրը գտնվել եմ տանը, անկողնային վիճակում: Երեկոյան ժամին ուժեղ գլխացավեր եմ ունեցել և առավոտյան ապահովության համար դիմել եմ թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց, որտեղ պարզվել է, որ ունեմ գլխուղեղի ցնցում»:


Տենաս ով ա ավելի անտանելի - մենք, որ ցռան ենք, թե՞ նրանք ովքեր մեզ ցռացնում են:

----------

Tig (06.12.2012), Varzor (08.12.2012), Արէա (06.12.2012), Գալաթեա (06.12.2012), Ձայնալար (06.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վահեից հետո՝ ծեծելուց նենց են ծեծում, որ գիտակցության մեջ մնա, ուղեղի մի կիսագունդը չմտնի մյուսի մեջ:
Որ հետո կարենա ասի, որ տանը ոտը պլստացել, ընկել ա  հարթուկի սուր մասի վրա: Ի տակ վոսեմ ռազ:

----------

Tig (06.12.2012), Varzor (08.12.2012), Վահե-91 (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------

